# Diesel has a new home :( SO Upset..



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

So if anyone has read some of my posts on Diesel, he was a pain in the butt..and loved to bark, chew, bite, jump and everything else imaginable. 

I brought him home at 7 weeks old..when I had first pick of the litter and fell in love instantly. He was the love of my life.. He turned 9 months old on October 13.. and although it's been ROUGH training him and he drove me CRAZY, i loved him and nothing can change that..no matter how bad he was.

Long story short.. it's been hard since me & my fiancé work and my dads home during the day and will take care of him but we felt so bad about not having the time to be with him and take care of him 24/7. So it's been upsetting..but yesterday my fiances friend from work picked up Diesel and took him to his home.. i'm literally devastated. I don't think i've EVER been this upset..I've been hysterically crying and I just don't know what to do. I want so bad to ask for my dog back.. but he's in a home where he has someone with him all the time and acres of land to run on.. I feel like I'm being selfish, but I also was with him everyday since I brought him home (regardless if it was 10 minutes or 10 hours) and I miss him.

Has anyone else had to give their dog away? If so, how did you cope with it? I feel like my heart sank.. it's the worst feeling ever. :teary:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I haven't. 

I'm glad for Diesel that you realized you were unfit to be owners though. I'm sure he'll be better off in his new home.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

We're not "unfit"- I have another dog and he has one too, but they're adults and don't need someone 24 hours a day....but we just have so much going on right now that's its hard especially because hes still a puppy. I love him enough to let him go, but I love him tooooo much and I just want him back, but I know it's not right.. it's rough.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

ouch that sounds really cruel i know you didnt mean it the way it sounds when read "unfit to be owners" but sounds bad i think it sounds better stated that your glad for diesel that you found him a home where he can have more time and activities with his owner. or something like that.

again not trying to be rude just sounds wrong when read


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

did Diesel ever recover from his illness and adverse reaction to the drug?


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

thanks seyffertc.. it did sound pretty cruel. I dont think they meant it badly, but who knows. i *KNOW* im not an unfit owner..we loved and cared for Diesel since the day I brought him home, but I also know that he needs to be with someone who has the time to do activities and fun things with him during the day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I'm glad for Diesel that you realized you were unfit to be owners though. I'm sure he'll be better off in his new home.



Any particular reason why you are being so harsh on people that rehome their dogs? I find it hard to fault a person who does what they think is the right thing for the dog over what they personally want.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Shana Starr said:


> ..no matter how bad he was.


Dogs are not "bad." Dogs are dogs. They do what they are trained, or not trained, to do. If the dog isn't taught the proper behaviors what difference does it make to him if he barks, nips, chews up the couch vs his toys, etc

Most dogs are just fine with people that work full time jobs. There is no reason in the world why a dog has to be given away because people work, and they don't need acres of land to run on. You make time for the things that matter and things that are priorities. If you work full time, you spend time before and after work exercising and training the puppy. That's just how it is.

Some puppies/dogs are more difficult than others, but none of them are "bad." Sorry but that just rubbed me the wrong way, you saying his behaviors are bad. His behaviors are all he knew. He didn't know any better. That doesn't make him a bad dog, it makes him an untrained one.


----------



## SkyeCaitlin88 (Oct 25, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I'm glad for Diesel that you realized you were unfit to be owners though. I'm sure he'll be better off in his new home.


 
How rude...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry if this comes out wrong or mean but what makes you think he needed you home 24/7? i'm just curious what makes you think that when most everyone else on this board works and still finds time to spend with their dogs? My husband works full time. I work part-full time. We have two kids and 3 dogs one of which being a 6 month old puppy. They're not suffering. I'm glad you were able to find a home better suited for him.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You knew exactly what Diesel needed and found it for him. The best decisions aren't always the easiest ones. I am sorry for your loss.

Will your fiances friend let you see Diesel once in a while as he grows?


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Rerun.. you clearly took what I said literally. He wasn't a BAD dog.. he was the best dog ever or else I wouldn't be writing how UPSET I am. And he was TRAINED..by an amazing trainer and we worked with him every single day.

& yes, of course it's a responsibility and you make things that are important to you a priority.. and he was a very big priority in my life, but so is making a living and making money to FEED my priority (Diesel). So clearly your post rubbed me the wrong way.. 

And throughout my entire post, the thing that rubbed you wrong was because I said he was BAD? He had his mistakes from time to time (chewing up the couch as an example) but to sit there and say he wasn't bad, just untrained when you don't even know is wrong.

Have a heart.. I'm sure you guys wouldn't like it if someone said the same thing to you if something happened and you had to give your dog away? We gave him away because we truly believe he deserves a home where people can be with him all the time and shower him with love (not that we didn't, because we absolutely did) hes at an amazing home, and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Thanks.. & Yes, he will! My fiance sees his friend every day at work, and his friend said I can absolutely see him whenever I want because he knows how hard this is for me and he's thankful that we chose him to take our little man home..

I'm going to wait a bit though before I see him so Diesel can get into the swing of things at his new home and he doesn't get confused. But I can't wait to see him and get kisses from him already!


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

KZoppa.. I'm sure most people don't work 12-16 hours a day like my fiance..and I'm not home for over 12 hours a day - everyone's situation is different. if I'm going to have a dog, I want that dog to have the absolute best life they can possibly have and never feel lonely. I'm not saying he needs someone to be with him 24 hours a day.. everyone is kind of taking little things I'm saying literally, but I want him to have someone around, I never liked the fact of thinking Diesel was going to be lonely for hours a day. Never felt right to me. 

So even though you and your husband have 2 kids and 3 dogs and manage it all well, I unfortunately can't right now. I'm glad you can, but I admit that I can't at this age. I have a lot of things going on, and Diesel shouldn't suffer because I can't be around. So now he will be in a home where they are going to LOVE him and spend all the time in the world with him. I'm not happy about not having him, but i'm happy about him being in a great place.. and that to me is very "fit"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes whatever people do is not enough. These people realized they were over their heads, or the dog needed more than they could give, and rehomed the puppy instead of dumping the older dogs. 

Everyone says, the older dogs wre there first, they should stay. Well that is what the OP did. 

Then they found the dog a new place to live that will be able to provide more attention to the pup. It is a tough thing to do even for the best reasons.

I think the owners made a mistake in getting a puppy that they did not have enough time for. I think it would only compound that mistake for them to go on and on, knowing that they are not doing right by the puppy. If the new home can give the pup more of what IT needs, that's great.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Selzer, when we brought Diesel home, I had more than enough time for him. But recently our careers have taken off and it just became kind of difficult. I would never keep him in a situation where I would do wrong by him.. 

My other dog is a 13 year old Malamute.. & my dad takes care of her. Diesel was MY puppy, MY dog..even though my dad helped me out, he couldn't do it all the time. So Diesel was my responsibility & I realized that it's best he goes to a loving home instead of not having me around and me not being able to play with him when I get home. 

His new home will give him everything he needs and more, and I'm really happy about this. I can't stress that enough. It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make even though it was the right one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't see how I'm being harsh or rude. 

The OP didn't have the time to take care of their dog so they were by definition, "unfit". They got rid of him so he could have a better life. I'm glad they realized they couldn't take care of him and gave him a better chance at life. 



eta; I'm sure it is hard to do, but I wouldn't commend anyone for that since it shouldn't be happening in the first place. People should know before they make a commitment whether or not they can make it work to save everyone the stress. This (and any situation where owners can't take care of their dogs) could turn out so bad for so many reasons. I don't feel the dogs deserve to be put in those situations, that's all. 

Honestly, working in the shelters, people just rub me the wrong way when getting rid of their dogs now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> KZoppa.. I'm sure most people don't work 12-16 hours a day like my fiance..and I'm not home for over 12 hours a day - everyone's situation is different. if I'm going to have a dog, I want that dog to have the absolute best life they can possibly have and never feel lonely. I'm not saying he needs someone to be with him 24 hours a day.. everyone is kind of taking little things I'm saying literally, but I want him to have someone around, I never liked the fact of thinking Diesel was going to be lonely for hours a day. Never felt right to me.
> 
> So even though you and your husband have 2 kids and 3 dogs and manage it all well, I unfortunately can't right now. I'm glad you can, but I admit that I can't at this age. I have a lot of things going on, and Diesel shouldn't suffer because I can't be around. So now he will be in a home where they are going to LOVE him and spend all the time in the world with him. I'm not happy about not having him, but i'm happy about him being in a great place.. and that to me is very "fit"


 

i meant no offense. honest. My husband is in the navy at a marine base. he works 12 hours a day on a good day but sadly good days are rare in this (evil) place. I'm 23 years old. Its not easy maintaining everything especially since my daughter recently discovered the ability to repeat EVERYTHING she says until she either gets yelled at for it or answered and then yelled at because she keeps doing it. I'm glad you found a home for your boy that he'll be somewhere he can burn off the energy. I'm not knocking it. I guess our dogs are just used to being home alone for long periods of time. But also as far as GSDs go, Shasta has the most energy. At least you were able to find a place for him that you'll still be able to see him. it'll get easier. Perhaps you should consider adopting an older GSD later?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you know it is the right decision, you do not need for us to validate it. 

I think there was a mistake made. When purchasing a pet, we really need to base our decisions with our pets in mind. Does this usually mean passing up a promotion? No. Could it? It could. 

And this is why we strongly suggest kids in college wait until they are settled before getting a dog. There are so many unknowns and changes happening, that a puppy can be left out in the cold if things go other than a pretty narrow plan. 

Ultimately, we do what we have to do. Wherever possible we make our choices with our dogs factored in. 

I can understand putting our carreer ahead of our dogs, but when our career blots out our dog, well, from a site of dog lovers, that's just wrong. What is the use of making a ton of money if it means no dog?


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i meant no offense. honest. My husband is in the navy at a marine base. he works 12 hours a day on a good day but sadly good days are rare in this (evil) place. I'm 23 years old. Its not easy maintaining everything especially since my daughter recently discovered the ability to repeat EVERYTHING she says until she either gets yelled at for it or answered and then yelled at because she keeps doing it. I'm glad you found a home for your boy that he'll be somewhere he can burn off the energy. I'm not knocking it. I guess our dogs are just used to being home alone for long periods of time. But also as far as GSDs go, Shasta has the most energy. At least you were able to find a place for him that you'll still be able to see him. it'll get easier. Perhaps you should consider adopting an older GSD later?


I would love to adopt an older GSD, I'm not thinking too much about another dog right now.. but in the future & I mean future (2+yrs) I'd definitely adopt!


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

I never asked for anyone to validate that it was a good decision, I KNOW it was a good decision.

I also never posted this to have people give me a speech about how i'm unfit, my career shouldnt come first if it means no dog, etc.. I posted this because I wanted to know if anyone has ever been in my shoes. I'm upset.. It's almost like some of you are making it seem like i shouldn't. Did I know this was going to happen? Absolutely not..because if I did, I would have never brought him home. 

Just giving a scenario.. but if you were losing your home and did not know where you were going to live..would you put your dog thru that? Would you let your dog live in a car with you and not know where you're going to get money for not only you to eat, but your dog? Because I wouldn't.. I'd never let that happen. I would find a loving home for him regardless if I had him for 9 months or 9 years. It's whats best for them, not for you.

I wanted to know from people who have had to deal with this, how did they get through such a rough time? I wasn't expecting to get crap from everyone. I know GSD owners are in it for the long haul, but I'm sorry that I couldn't do it right now.. but I don't need people making me feel bad about it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The way I see it you handled a bad situation the best way you could. You could have neglected the dog, dropped him off on the side of the road, or at a shelter where he could have been PTS. Instead you found him a home where they want and can give him the life you realized you weren't- kuddo's to you IMO. In a perfect world no dog would ever have to be rehomed, but we don't live in a perfect world and people surely have dealt with similar situations a lot worse than the OP did


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> I would love to adopt an older GSD, I'm not thinking too much about another dog right now.. but in the future & I mean future (2+yrs) I'd definitely adopt!


 
i know one thing i can definitely vouch for. We didnt get a pup, especially a GSD pup until my husband was established and we had a rhythm going. We had Riley and Zena. Riley was 6 months old when we adopted him and once he turned a year old he turned into a non destructive dog. He did enjoy ruining a $400 pair of leather shoes that belonged to my father in law for his uniforms! That was a fun story to hear about. Zena, my baby, is a permenent resident with my inlaws because she's healthier there. Anywhere we get stationed will have a humidity content higher than she can handle. I miss her every single day. She's my angel dog and i still cry about her not being here with me. We adopted her from the humane society back home totally untrained. We got her leash trained and housetrained and she's become a really great dog. She is my heart dog. Going home for my friends wedding end of january and not stealing my baby back will be one of the hardest things i'll have to do. Its not the same without her and i sure dont feel as safe without her here. I dont take my midnight walks anymore because i cant count on Riley to be protective if need be. Shelby would run away screaming like the wimp she is and Shasta isnt old enough to even have the instinct or desire. I rehomed Zena with my inlaws because my FIL absolutely loves her, my MIL paid for Zena's last ear surgery and its better she not have to face the fact of any more surgeries on her poor ears if it can be avoided. I did what was best for her and it kills me, but she's safe and happy and causing trouble with my BIL which i absolutely love haha. Many people rehome and never see their dogs again. I understand its tough. Your boy will be fine and so will you. but you definitely wont stop missing him. and mad props for having a malamute live to 13 years old!!! thats pretty impressive to hear.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The way I see it you handled a bad situation the best way you could. You could have neglected the dog, dropped him off on the side of the road, or at a shelter where he could have been PTS. Instead you found him a home where they want and can give him the life you realized you weren't- kuddo's to you IMO. In a perfect world no dog would ever have to be rehomed, but we don't live in a perfect world and people surely have dealt with similar situations a lot worse than the OP did



Thank you so much  it's nice to hear good things instead of how bad i am.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The way I see it you handled a bad situation the best way you could. You could have neglected the dog, dropped him off on the side of the road, or at a shelter where he could have been PTS. Instead you found him a home where they want and can give him the life you realized you weren't- kuddo's to you IMO. In a perfect world no dog would ever have to be rehomed, but we don't live in a perfect world and people surely have dealt with similar situations a lot worse than the OP did


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i know one thing i can definitely vouch for. We didnt get a pup, especially a GSD pup until my husband was established and we had a rhythm going. We had Riley and Zena. Riley was 6 months old when we adopted him and once he turned a year old he turned into a non destructive dog. He did enjoy ruining a $400 pair of leather shoes that belonged to my father in law for his uniforms! That was a fun story to hear about. Zena, my baby, is a permenent resident with my inlaws because she's healthier there. Anywhere we get stationed will have a humidity content higher than she can handle. I miss her every single day. She's my angel dog and i still cry about her not being here with me. We adopted her from the humane society back home totally untrained. We got her leash trained and housetrained and she's become a really great dog. She is my heart dog. Going home for my friends wedding end of january and not stealing my baby back will be one of the hardest things i'll have to do. Its not the same without her and i sure dont feel as safe without her here. I dont take my midnight walks anymore because i cant count on Riley to be protective if need be. Shelby would run away screaming like the wimp she is and Shasta isnt old enough to even have the instinct or desire. I rehomed Zena with my inlaws because my FIL absolutely loves her, my MIL paid for Zena's last ear surgery and its better she not have to face the fact of any more surgeries on her poor ears if it can be avoided. I did what was best for her and it kills me, but she's safe and happy and causing trouble with my BIL which i absolutely love haha. Many people rehome and never see their dogs again. I understand its tough. Your boy will be fine and so will you. but you definitely wont stop missing him. and mad props for having a malamute live to 13 years old!!! thats pretty impressive to hear.


Lol.. I have tons of stories of Diesel chewing things up, hysterical. He was more interested in other things instead of bones (he grew out of that and started to realize that bones tasted a lot better haha) & yes, my Malamute is 13 & still runs around like she's 2..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> Lol.. I have tons of stories of Diesel chewing things up, hysterical. He was more interested in other things instead of bones (he grew out of that and started to realize that bones tasted a lot better haha) & yes, my Malamute is 13 & still runs around like she's 2..


 
Zena chewed through a plastic crate and proceeded to chew Riley out of his wire crate a couple years ago all to get the bone he had. She's a trash diver. Shortly after we first got her, we came home and found her wearing the lid to the trash can. I just about died laughing. the things they do...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I've rehomed one dog in my life- a westie/bischon mix that was kinda dumped on me 5 years ago. The dog came to me at a year old matted, flea infested, not house trained, and with zero training or manners. Her nails had NEVER been clipped, no shots, no HW preventative, but still a puppy I couldn't say no to. We vetted her, trained her, loved her, and she became a beloved member of our family. She learned manners quickly, took to brushing, baths, and nail trimmings within months and was GREAT with my kids, other dogs, and guests. However, she had terrible separation anxiety and could not be house trained.

If we left for an hour, 15 minutes, or all day she howled, cried, yelped, and chewed her teeth down on the crate. She would pee and poop in the crate and then roll in it. I bathed that dog daily because of this and had a lot of not so happy neighbors with the noise this pup made. She would literally poop right in front us no matter how much time I spent outside with her and treats potty training. I had her bladder, kidney's, and full blood panels done and nothing was wrong with her medically. She was taken out every hour we were home and even every 3 in the middle of the night and still accidents all the time everyday. After 3 years I was exhausted and out of ideas. She had ruined all of our carpets, but still she was my kids dog and I kept trying even though my DH had beyond had it with her. One day we ran into an old lady who lives a few blocks from us. We always had seen her walking her westie while we walked our dogs and would stop and chat, but for months we hadn't seen her.....her beloved dog died. 

She asked me if she could purchase skeeter my mutt knowing about the potty issues and inability to be left alone for even short periods of time because she always loved her. I thought about it for a few days and talked about it with the kids who said no way, but I knew this old retired lady was a better match than me with 2 kids and a busy schedule. I sold my dog and still feel like I failed her even though we see her at least once a week- she is happy, loved, never alone, and still potties all over the place,lol- but she is loved

If you know you did the right thing than guess what? You did so don't beat yourself up


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I've rehomed one dog in my life- a westie/bischon mix that was kinda dumped on me 5 years ago. The dog came to me at a year old matted, flea infested, not house trained, and with zero training or manners. Her nails had NEVER been clipped, no shots, no HW preventative, but still a puppy I couldn't say no to. We vetted her, trained her, loved her, and she became a beloved member of our family. She learned manners quickly, took to brushing, baths, and nail trimmings within months and was GREAT with my kids, other dogs, and guests. However, she had terrible separation anxiety and could not be house trained.
> 
> If we left for an hour, 15 minutes, or all day she howled, cried, yelped, and chewed her teeth down on the crate. She would pee and poop in the crate and then roll in it. I bathed that dog daily because of this and had a lot of not so happy neighbors with the noise this pup made. She would literally poop right in front us no matter how much time I spent outside with her and treats potty training. I had her bladder, kidney's, and full blood panels done and nothing was wrong with her medically. She was taken out every hour we were home and even every 3 in the middle of the night and still accidents all the time everyday. After 3 years I was exhausted and out of ideas. She had ruined all of our carpets, but still she was my kids dog and I kept trying even though my DH had beyond had it with her. One day we ran into an old lady who lives a few blocks from us. We always had seen her walking her westie while we walked our dogs and would stop and chat, but for months we hadn't seen her.....her beloved dog died.
> 
> ...


Lol..this gave me a good laugh, which I needed very much, thank you!!  I'm sure day by day, I'll get over it, but I'll always miss him. & I'll be able to see him every so often just like you see your dog


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Your problem sounds temporary, since it's mostly about his young age needing more attention. Is his new home just a temporary home until you can care for him again?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I actually find seeing her more difficult for me and the kids.....especially my son In some ways I wish we didn't see her because it hasn't allowed the wound to heal. My son cries every time we see her and asks why we can't have her back- he doesn't understand and even I tear up a little as we walk away- it's like abandoning her each time I do get the benefit of seeing her happy and hearing funny familiar stories about her. She is well fed, exercised, and adored; but no matter how right my choice was it hurts me that right meant breaking my kids hearts.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Your problem sounds temporary, since it's mostly about his young age needing more attention. Is his new home just a temporary home until you can care for him again?


I wish it was temporary but unfortunately its not..Id feel horrible having someone else take care of him bc of his young age and put all that time in and all that effort for me to just take him back bc I feel ready. His new home will be his permanent home now..


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I actually find seeing her more difficult for me and the kids.....especially my son In some ways I wish we didn't see her because it hasn't allowed the wound to heal. My son cries every time we see her and asks why we can't have her back- he doesn't understand and even I tear up a little as we walk away- it's like abandoning her each time I do get the benefit of seeing her happy and hearing funny familiar stories about her. She is well fed, exercised, and adored; but no matter how right my choice was it hurts me that right meant breaking my kids hearts.


My fiance is kind of skeptical about me seeing him bc he knows how upset I will be after.. but I will insist no matter what! He will always be my little man even though he was a huge monster lol


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shana Starr said:


> I wish it was temporary but unfortunately its not..Id feel horrible having someone else take care of him bc of his young age and put all that time in and all that effort for me to just take him back bc I feel ready. His new home will be his permanent home now..


But he will grow up and require less attention before you know it! How many hours were you both working per day? Was there no possible way to change your schedules? Why did it change in the first place? Personally, I'd rather just sleep less and be wired on caffeine all the time than give up my dog.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

For what it's worth, I think you did the very best thing for Diesel. It was completely unselfish and it's obvious your decision was made on what was best for the dog and not for you. 

It's what we do when we love something; we deny ourselves to make them as happy as they can be. Life throws curves, good and bad, and adjusting to those, for the best of all involved, is all we can do. 

Years ago I had to re-home a cat right before my first daughter was born. Nothing to do with having a baby and everything to do with my mother being extremely allergic to cats. One scrubbed house and carpet later and I could have my mother spend time in my home with her first grandchild. I HATED finding a home for my cat, but I LOVE my mother and I made the choice that was best for all of us - people first. 

It sucks that sometimes these hard decisions have to be made, but knowing you found a great home for your pup needs to become for you the good thing it is. 

/end speech


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I absolutely think you did the best that you could for Diesel in your situation. It must hurt like crazy not having him around. That being said, and I am not saying that this is your situation, I do have to agree with some of the posters here. People should not get pets until they are settled in and ready for them. I wanted a GSD of my own so bad when I was a kid. I got married at 17, so technically I was still very much a kid. Even at 17, I realized the magnitude of taking on a GSD pup at the time. We waited until we bought a house of our own, and were settled enough to know our schedules to get a puppy. I don't think it's an age thing either. It's a where you are in life type of decision. My Mom had to rehome her GSD at 18 months old. This was after I had moved away. Like you, she thought she didn't have the time to devote to him so she found him a good home. I think that when I was there with him, it was ok, but when I moved out she had to take care of him on her own. My Dad was no help. After my dog Chief died, I was devastated and didn't want to get another one. Then when I started to think of getting a new one, I was just not in the right place to get one. I was busy traveling quite a bit with my son and his hockey team. The two older kids were at work and school, and hubby was working all the time. We waited, maybe a bit longer than we needed to, but when we felt ready, and when circumstances changed, we got Wolfie. It was hard to wait and to want, but I didn't want to end up in a situation where I had to rely on others to take care of my dog, or to have to rehome him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> ...
> The OP didn't have the time to take care of their dog so they were by definition, "unfit". They got rid of him so he could have a better life. ...


Good grief, IMHO that's sure a narrow minded, what I would consider ignorant, definition of "unfit" ... the dog was getting love, an adequate diet, medical attention, and proper care ... he wasn't being mistreated ... their only sin was they discovered they didn't have enough hours in the day to give to this particular young animal and they made the right decision to find him a new home. 



DJEtzel said:


> eta; I'm sure it is hard to do, but I wouldn't commend anyone for that since it shouldn't be happening in the first place. People should know before they make a commitment whether or not they can make it work to save everyone the stress. This (and any situation where owners can't take care of their dogs) could turn out so bad for so many reasons. I don't feel the dogs deserve to be put in those situations, that's all.


Why do you expect people to have a crystal ball or some God given talent to "know before they make a commitment whether or not they can make it work" ... that's a rather harsh judgment to make on any mere mortal - not everyone's perfect like you apparently feel they should be. The poster and her SO are experienced dog owners, they have other dogs, and they misjudged the amount of their time this particular pup needed. They found the animal what sounds like a good home that can better meet his needs. IMHO it's sad that you've become so jaded/judgmental of others as a result of working at a shelter.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> Has anyone else had to give their dog away? If so, how did you cope with it? I feel like my heart sank.. it's the worst feeling ever. :teary:


Well, I rehomed a dog months ago. I wanted to keep her inside the house but my parents wouldn't let me. I didn't like her being an outside dog, so I rehomed her.

You know, what I could have done was kept her outside til I got my own place and then converted her to an inside dog. I guess I was moving too fast.

Anyway, I loved her. She was my buddy. I miss her, but keeping up with her owners has helped me cope with it. I'm happy for her.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Ouch. I agree "Unfit to be owners" is unneccessarily harsh and judgemental. I think she did the unselfish thing and does NOT deserve to be castigated for it. In the last few weeks there seems to be an attitude from some people here of kicking anyone who does something that they disagree with. This is unlike the board I love to go to. You may think you are being 'cruel to be kind' but all that comes thru is the cruelty. 

I hope that visiting Diesel and seeing how happy he is will ease the pain of rehoming him. I bet he'll love having acres of land to be king over!

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had to rehome him. I hope things get better for you and his new owners love him as much as you did.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had to rehome a Siberian Husky puppy, I do not miss him, I do however want to know how he is doing so I kept in touch with the person that got him from me but that puppy is on his 4th home now.  He has problems, some can be fixed with training but the majority of his problems seem to be psychological. I do not regret my decision to get rid of him, I do regret that I got him in the first place and that he changed my mind about the Siberian Husky breed, I will never own another because of him.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I will never own another because of him.


Please don't be like that. Not all siberian huskies are like that. They do have high energy, but every husky is different. Just like every other breed of dog. If you like siberian huskies, don't let that one dog make you judge the breed.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Everyone is different and we all do what is best for our pups in our hearts. That really should be the bottom line. We all feed different, train different, feed different and make the heart wrenching end of life decision differently. this is what makes us human.

Diesel will be happy it sounds like.

In the future, there are things you can do if you want to get a pup again. You really had made it through the hardest months.

What we did.....we have a 4.5 month boy and we both work and did not want to leave him home alone, which we had to do the first 7 weeks or so while he got his shots. 

So at 6:30 am I drop him off at doggie daycare (5 minutes from my work). He loves it so much that when they yell him name I have to drop the leash and he tears into the back with them wriggiling his entire body in a wag. 

We then pick him up in the afternoon, time varies, sometimes he is there about 10 hours. 

Daycare has improved his social behaviors, nipping is down to almost nothing and his doggie manners are way up. He is also exhausted by the end of the day too. 

He still knows his "parents", we just call all the trainers there his extended family!

Weekends we take him hiking, on car rides to the park, etc. 

So that is always a possibility.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Please don't be like that. Not all siberian huskies are like that. They do have high energy, but every husky is different. Just like every other breed of dog. If you like siberian huskies, don't let that one dog make you judge the breed.


He caused me to break down and cry, I didn't want to go home because of him, my boyfriend at the time didn't want to come home because of him, we fought alot over him, that puppy did alot of damage to our relationship, I was completely stressed out over him and scared of him. There is no way I could have another.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

look! try and forget about the negativity even if maybe some of it was very well meant but sounded harsh!. IMO u did a good turn to a mute living animal instead of abandoning it. One good turn not only deserves another but I really believe that no matter how HARD it was for u, u did take the rite desc. Diesel WILL be happy eventually sooner than u think, he will thrive if he has the right family and will get on with life. to give him to the right family instead of giving up on him, i think u have earned a big Brownie point! I know it will be **** to get thru these couple of days but just think of the horrible alternatives! :hug:


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Shana Starr said:


> but I also know that he needs to be with someone who has the time to do activities and fun things with him during the day.


things happen in life we don't like. There are times we have no control over that. Rehoming pets can be traumatic. Personally, I feel the drama in this particular incident is a bit overplayed. You give up a dog because: "he needs to be with someone who has the time to do activities and fun things with him during the day". Then you talk about already having another dog. My question would be; why does this dog deserve less than "someone who has the time to do activities and fun things with him during the day".

I think your proclaimed guilt is earned.

DFrost


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We had to rehome Yoda, one of our French bulldogs, because he and Aiden would get into vicious fights. We were afraid that we'd come home to a dead dog one day.

The person we rehomed him to was so grateful. She had a Chihuahua that had passed away after having him for 16 years and she'd always wanted a Frenchie. We can go see him whenever we want, plus the fact that we couldn't have found a more perfect home made giving him up much easier. It was still hard, but just knowing he's happy and doesn't have to worry about being attacked helped ease our minds.

She always e-mails my mom pictures and stories of him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry that people think that I should feel sorry for someone getting rid of their dog when they didn't have the time to take care of him. That just doesn't make sense. 

Had it been an issue they couldn't avoid it would not be as bad. Your dogs viciously fighting all the time, having physcological issues you cannot help, etc. is one thing. I told the OP I was glad her dog will be taken care of now, isn't that all that matters? The dog is in a better place, I'm glad the OP had the guts to realize this, but she brought it upon herself, so I am not going to feel bad for her.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Thanks.. everyone is really helping me get through this. He's going to their house in Upstate NY tonight until Sunday.. he's going to have a field day! His owner now just lost their GSD about 3 weeks ago, she was 14 years old & needless to say, the family was heartbroken. And when he heard of our unfortunate situation he knew it was meant to be.. so I'm really glad that a horrible situation for me made a husband, his wife and his 2 sons smile!

For those of you who are think bad of me right now and say I deserve my "guilt", you no longer are affecting me. I felt even worse last night after what some of you had said, but I woke up this morning and felt at ease with knowing where he is.. just always remember- anything can happen at any given moment, regardless of who you are and sometimes your decision will be to benefit your dog than yourself.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

DJ we are not saying feel sorry for her but stating she is an unfit parent is uncalled for if that was the case she would ahve kept the dog and not taken proper care of him instead of find him a good home with someone that can!!! get off your high horse and show some compasion!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Her position in her job shifted and they are working a lot of hours. That's not something either of them could have foreseen months ago. I don't feel it's their fault at all for having to rehoming him. 

I'm also doubtful she _wants_ people to 'feel bad' for her. She got on here and asked how people who have rehomed their dogs before coped with it. Sympathize, maybe. 'Feed bad,' probably not.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm sorry that people think that I should feel sorry for someone getting rid of their dog when they didn't have the time to take care of him. That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Had it been an issue they couldn't avoid it would not be as bad. Your dogs viciously fighting all the time, having physcological issues you cannot help, etc. is one thing. I told the OP I was glad her dog will be taken care of now, isn't that all that matters? The dog is in a better place, I'm glad the OP had the guts to realize this, but she brought it upon herself, so I am not going to feel bad for her.


No one ever said you should "feel sorry" for the OP, just be understanding. You don't necessarily have to agree with what was done, you can still have your opinion on rehoming, but be civil and just, _human_, when making a comment to someone who is clearly upset at having to rehome their dog. If you can't do that, then don't even make a comment. I saw nothing in your response that was even close to being productive, it was rather pointless...All it did was make someone feel like crap.

Being that you're only 17...I don't see how you could possibly know, or have experienced, enough in life to know whether or not it becomes necessary to rehome an animal. Don't judge others based on your high standards, you have no idea what they're going through. You better hope that everything in your life stays just peachy enough to provide for your dog, because if you ever come on here and make a post saying you need to rehome him (Or any other animal you acquire from here on out, for that matter) then you better be prepared to get reamed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

When you live at home with Mommy it's easy to have high standards. Wait till that door smacks you in the backside and then advise people on what is right and wrong


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess I'm not understanding some of the harshness either. Everyone has different situations in their lives and a lot of them come with no warning. What we're supposed to do, imo, is the best for the ones who can't make the decisions for themselves. Giving a dog or cat a good life with others who will care for him or her when we can't do it ourselves for whatever reason - isn't that the goal? The best for the animal?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> When you live at home with Mommy it's easy to have high standards. Wait till that door smacks you in the backside and then advise people on what is right and wrong


I dont think she lives with her "mommy" she lives in a condo with her boyfriend. 

If she is 17 who cares, she's probably more mature than some people in their 30's.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont think she lives with her "mommy" she lives in a condo with her boyfriend.
> 
> If she is 17 who cares, she's probably more mature than some people in their 30's.


Maturity, however, does not equal wisdom...Or compassion either, apparently.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't think age mattered at 17 either. Wait a decade and live a little- reality is great for lightening up opinions on other's actions I've been on my own since I was 16, had my own place, have two kids, and been holier than thou with the "I would never find myself in that situation" attitude. I've been there and now realize good people find themselves in not so wonderful situations no matter who you are. My point is the OP found the dog a good home instead of making the dog someone else's problem or neglecting him. They took a not so good situation and made the best choice possible given the situation instead of making the situation worse.....no one should be judged for doing their best


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Melina said:


> No one ever said you should "feel sorry" for the OP, just be understanding. You don't necessarily have to agree with what was done, you can still have your opinion on rehoming, but be civil and just, _human_, when making a comment to someone who is clearly upset at having to rehome their dog. If you can't do that, then don't even make a comment. I saw nothing in your response that was even close to being productive, it was rather pointless...All it did was make someone feel like crap.





Melina said:


> Being that you're only 17...I don't see how you could possibly know, or have experienced, enough in life to know whether or not it becomes necessary to rehome an animal. Don't judge others based on your high standards, you have no idea what they're going through. You better hope that everything in your life stays just peachy enough to provide for your dog, because if you ever come on here and make a post saying you need to rehome him (Or any other animal you acquire from here on out, for that matter) then you better be prepared to get reamed.




Fortunately, this is a public forum and I have the right to make a comment even if it isn't happy. I wasn't trying to make anyone feel like crap though I know I would anyway if I was in that position. I said I'm glad they realized they couldn't take care of the dog and got it a better home! What is wrong with that!?

First of all, I'm not 17. 
Second of all, between the animals my parents have had while I lived with them and working two different jobs in shelters I definitely know when people should get rid of their dogs and why, and when people could absolutely fix the situation, but don't want to. 
Third of all, I would absolutely expect to be reamed if I hadn't thought through getting my dog and crap happened and I couldn't take care of him and had to re-home him, but I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide. And I probably wouldn't post about it if I did get rid of my dog because I would already feel too ashamed and would expect people to react badly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> When you live at home with Mommy it's easy to have high standards. Wait till that door smacks you in the backside and then advise people on what is right and wrong


I don't live at home with my parents, I live on my own, thanks.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I didn't think age mattered at 17 either. Wait a decade and live a little- reality is great for lightening up opinions on other's actions I've been on my own since I was 16, had my own place, have two kids, and been holier than thou with the "I would never find myself in that situation" attitude. I've been there and now realize good people find themselves in not so wonderful situations no matter who you are. *My point is the OP found the dog a good home instead of making the dog someone else's problem or neglecting him. They took a not so good situation and made the best choice possible given the situation instead of making the situation worse.....no one should be judged for doing their best*


Once again, I didn't judge them. I said this exact thing in my first post. I'm glad they realized they couldn't care for him and rehomed him, that's all!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Fortunately, this is a public forum and I have the right to make a comment even if it isn't happy. I wasn't trying to make anyone feel like crap though I know I would anyway if I was in that position. I said I'm glad they realized they couldn't take care of the dog and got it a better home! What is wrong with that!?
> 
> First of all, I'm not 17.
> Second of all, between the animals my parents have had while I lived with them and working two different jobs in shelters I definitely know when people should get rid of their dogs and why, and when people could absolutely fix the situation, but don't want to.
> Third of all, I would absolutely expect to be reamed if I hadn't thought through getting my dog and crap happened and I couldn't take care of him and had to re-home him, but *I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide.* And I probably wouldn't post about it if I did get rid of my dog because I would already feel too ashamed and would expect people to react badly.


That's interesting. I didn't know life worked like that. 

Crap happens. LIFE happens. You can't predict what time dishes out. Everyone thinks that. "Oh, it'll never happen to me, I've planned out my life." Then stuff like this happens.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Fortunately, this is a public forum and I have the right to make a comment even if it isn't happy. I wasn't trying to make anyone feel like crap though I know I would anyway if I was in that position. I said I'm glad they realized they couldn't take care of the dog and got it a better home! What is wrong with that!?
> 
> First of all, I'm not 17.
> Second of all, between the animals my parents have had while I lived with them and working two different jobs in shelters I definitely know when people should get rid of their dogs and why, and when people could absolutely fix the situation, but don't want to.
> Third of all, I would absolutely expect to be reamed if I hadn't thought through getting my dog and crap happened and I couldn't take care of him and had to re-home him, but I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide. And I probably wouldn't post about it if I did get rid of my dog because I would already feel too ashamed and would expect people to react badly.


Oh you're 18.. sorry. Just saw your blog 

You probably just graduated HS.. maybe you're in your first year of college, who knows. But I'm not ASHAMED.. how dare you even go there. I didn't beat my dog, or neglect him in any way shape or form. What exactly do I have to be ashamed of? And the fact that you say these things show how inconsiderate, immature and irrational you are. Also with the fact that you have zero compassion. I would NEVER speak badly about someone who found the light in an upsetting situation.. he's happy where he is now.

I also don't care if you worked in 5 shelters.. does this make you some Dog God?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Fortunately, this is a public forum and I have the right to make a comment even if it isn't happy. I wasn't trying to make anyone feel like crap though I know I would anyway if I was in that position. I said I'm glad they realized they couldn't take care of the dog and got it a better home! What is wrong with that!?
> 
> First of all, I'm not 17.
> Second of all, between the animals my parents have had while I lived with them and working two different jobs in shelters I definitely know when people should get rid of their dogs and why, and when people could absolutely fix the situation, but don't want to.
> Third of all, I would absolutely expect to be reamed if I hadn't thought through getting my dog and crap happened and I couldn't take care of him and had to re-home him, but I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide. And I probably wouldn't post about it if I did get rid of my dog because I would already feel too ashamed and would expect people to react badly.





> 4-20-10
> 
> I'm Danielle.
> 17, dating a guy for two years, we're moving in together this fall and going to college.
> ...



Are you 18 now? I horribly miscalculated your age...By a few months...I'm sorry.


By all rights you're allowed to post whatever you want here. I would think, however, that you had enough common sense to realize when you were being rude and offensive, and _not_ make that post. You need to chose your battles wisely. It seems as though the only purpose behind the post you made was to show that you are more "fit" to own a dog than the OP. Honestly, now..Did you need to do that?

Life is not planned, ever. It will throw at you insurmountable problems sometimes, things you would never expect to encounter. Look at the economy...Lay offs, unemployment. Can you say without a doubt that you or your boyfriend will have your jobs for the remainder of your life? People can be layed off with 3 days notice and no warning prior. You think your family is immune to that? Your boyfriend may encounter a horrific car accident and not make it. That will surely raise your expenses as you won't have his added help. What if your living situation changes unexpectedly, where do you stay with your animals in the interim while searching for another place?

So many things happen, there's no way you will ever predict what you will encounter. You can have a plan now in anticipation for those things, but does it always work out the way you envisioned it? **** no.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Oh yeah and guess what? 2 SHELTER JOBS won't cut it in Jersey. Maybe it does out in Michigan but not here. You'd never be able to afford your own apartment working 2 shelter jobs. $50,000/yr barely cuts it. You need to have a CAREER out here.. cost of living is high. New Jersey is actually one of the most costliest states to live in in this country!! So excuse US for having careers and working long hours and we felt horrible about not being with him.

If you don't believe me, come live out here for a month.. I know MOTHERS who have just had BABIES just weeks ago and they're already back at work! Why? Because you can't not work in this state... thats why SO many families have nannies to be with their children! So they can work and make money. All of these mothers would rather be spending time with their newborn but cannot.. are they unfit? No.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I was 18 and lived with my bf, we had a great apartment, money to spare, and were happy. Then when I was 20 and on birth control we got pregnant, he cheated on me with a neighbor, I left him, and became a single mom with a completely new and different life than I had planned. No one is immune especially in this economy and with our society the way it is. Happy now and lost tomorrow- that really happens hope your saving money and continue to do as well as you apparently our though


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbup: @ Melina


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Choices are choices each make their own its called free will and then you learn from them.
 Who am I to try and judge you?
I am sorry you had to choose to let your friend go.
I was up against this once with my now passed jack.
I had a job offer of 50% increase of pay to move to a new location and work an odd set of hours. Which meant jack would suffer from lack of time and smaller accommodations which meant being cooped up a lot.
I chose not to take it. 
Jack and I were together another 5 years and he passed from cancer at the age of 15.
I treated my decision just as if Jack was a child of mine, I believe if more people would choose too look at it in that manner, there would be a lot less of this going on.
I am glad he has a great home, but hopefully they don’t turn around and send him out too because of something with them. And he end’s up in a crappy place. I hope he truly has a great home to his last breath.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i'm sorry if this comes out wrong or mean but what makes you think he needed you home 24/7? i'm just curious what makes you think that when most everyone else on this board works and still finds time to spend with their dogs? My husband works full time. I work part-full time. We have two kids and 3 dogs one of which being a 6 month old puppy. They're not suffering. I'm glad you were able to find a home better suited for him.


I agree. Don't understand why you gave him up especially if your Dad is home. I do sympathize with your feelings of sadness and hope you can
soon get them to a tolerable level.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I agree. Don't understand why you gave him up especially if your Dad is home. I do sympathize with your feelings of sadness and hope you can
> soon get them to a tolerable level.


My dad is home.. never said my dad lived with me.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> *I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide.*


No offense, but this is probably the dumbest statement I have read in this entire thread. There is no way you can plan your life and money to where you will "always be able to provide", especially in today's economy. And the unexpected can and does happen. People loose their health, their life savings, their homes all the time. Things happen unexpectedly that you can not plan and prepare for. That's just the way life works.

You can make an effort to protect yourself and your animals - you can have a career, savings, a 401k, homeowner's insurance, you name it. But that's all you can do. Plan as best as you can and deal with the unexpected when it happens. But there's no way that you can say with any amount of certainty that you "will always" be able to do something. Life does not work that way.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> No offense, but this is *probably *the dumbest statement I have read in this entire thread.


Probably? lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Shana, you made a tough choice. Upstate NY is beautiful. The dog will be very happy here.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree! Unfit owners my big white butt!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just hope the new owner isn't letting the pup roam on all those acres of land! We have a recent thread that shows how that works out


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

The whole property is fenced in.. lol trust me, I asked a MILLION questions to make sure! He's going to have so much fun this weekend.. he's probably going to forget all about me lol.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmmm. A whole life planned out at 18. My hubby and I had our lives planned out too when we were younger. We would get married, have 2 children, I would be a stay at home mom. Have one dog, maybe a boat. Knew exactly what kind of vehicles we would have, we wouldn't have any debt etc. etc. 

Fast forward........Life happened!!! And what happened was nothing that we expected or planned. It just doesn't work like that. Nice thought, but not everything always happens as planned.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well back to the original question- yes I have done the same thing once. I've had more than one gsd as well as other breeds, belong to a training club, so I'm not inexperienced. I had a female gsd that I bought from a breeder, did all the right training socialization, etc., but our personalities just did not mesh. She was very well trained- STAR Puppy and CGC by 6 mos old, but still there was no real bond, she was not especially happy and I could see that. Some friends had a gsd male the same age and energy level, were so in love with her and she with them and their dog, so I let them have her. I've never seen her happier than the day she jumped in the car with them. I was crying by the time they left the driveway but they keep in touch, we visit, they send pics- she couldn't be happier and while I still miss her I know I provided a much more suitable home and family for her. Stosh also became a much happier, self-confident pup. I'm glad that I listened to my gut and found the best home I could provide- even though it wasn't here. I was surprised at how many people made harsh judgments and wanted me to feel guilty rather than entertain the concept that true responsible ownership means you do what's best for the dog. Like someone else said, the right thing is rarely the easiest thing.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

To the OP, you did the right thing and you are not UNFIT! You show that you love the dog and want the best. You did not dump him or drop him at the shelter.

To others here, I thought at 18 my life was planned. I married and thought it was going to be good. But my husband turned out to be a drunk and was verbally abusive. I lived with it for 14 years hoping it would change...why? Because I was young and stupid. I am now married to a wonderful man and am very happy. It still does not mean life will not throw me a curve.

Your 18, you do not know everything and you do not have a crystal ball. Thinking because you have your life planned (which is a good thing to do) and that nothing will go wrong just shows how immature you really are. I wish you luck and hope your life turns out as planned but from someone who has been around allot longer than you I can say that it never does exactly!!! And remember what goes around comes around, be a little nicer to people and not so bitter. We are not all evil and dumping our pets in shelters!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Am I the only one who read 'unfit' as a shorter way of saying 'you and the dog weren't a good fit for each other'?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It was the tone vs the words of the response, making it sound judgemental.

Shelter dogs are usually not dumped by compassionate owners...and the shelters in MI are pretty good compared to the ones in the south. To get bitter from working w/ a shelter here would be so very hard compared to what those in the southern states do.
I'm glad that Diesel has been placed and_ I_ cannot judge anyone that tries to do the right thing.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> No offense, but this is probably the dumbest statement I have read in this entire thread. There is no way you can plan your life and money to where you will "always be able to provide", especially in today's economy.


You speak the truth. When growing up, we had two Siberian Huskies. We did well financially and went to private schools. Guess what? My dad was an alcoholic, left my mom for his secretary, and lost his job. My mom had to raise four kids on her own with no help from my father who was in the throes of his addiction. She couldn't afford to take care of two dogs at the time when she could barely afford to feed us.

Boy, I miss when I was 18 and knew it all...lol. Life has a way of making you grow up. There is no way in heck you can plan ahead for these unforeseen situations. Ish happens. To all of us.

And for the record, I have worked in shelters, also. I've seen what the dogs have to go through. But none of that takes away my compassion for those who have to make the tough choice to give up a dog they love because it's in the best interest of their dog.

I've seen too many actual cruelty cases for this to even be an issue for me.

We always lament people who let their dogs loose, who put them to sleep, who get rid of their older dogs in favor of their younger dogs. How does it then make sense to judge those who try to do right by their dog when they didn't do those other horrible things instead?

As to the OP's original question, as an adult on my own, I've never been in the position to rehome my dogs. I have moved from apartment to condo with my dogs. I made sure I could have them where I moved. They are my "babies" and I can't ever seem myself giving them up unless I could no longer afford to feed them or provide medical attention for them. Thankfully, I've never been in that position. But I would do what I had to do to provide for them. They come first.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> Oh you're 18.. sorry. Just saw your blog
> 
> You probably just graduated HS.. maybe you're in your first year of college, who knows. But I'm not ASHAMED.. how dare you even go there. I didn't beat my dog, or neglect him in any way shape or form. What exactly do I have to be ashamed of? And the fact that you say these things show how inconsiderate, immature and irrational you are. Also with the fact that you have zero compassion. I would NEVER speak badly about someone who found the light in an upsetting situation.. he's happy where he is now.
> 
> I also don't care if you worked in 5 shelters.. does this make you some Dog God?


I never said you were ashamed. You can think I am as inconsiderate, immature, and irrational all you want. I didn't speak badly about you though. 



Melina said:


> Are you 18 now? I horribly miscalculated your age...By a few months...I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> By all rights you're allowed to post whatever you want here. I would think, however, that you had enough common sense to realize when you were being rude and offensive, and _not_ make that post. You need to chose your battles wisely. It seems as though the only purpose behind the post you made was to show that you are more "fit" to own a dog than the OP. Honestly, now..Did you need to do that?


I will reiterate this one more time. I never said anything offensive. I said I'm glad they realized they could care for him (for WHATEVER reason) and that he got a better home. I didn't have a purpose behind it other than to thank them for giving him the home he deserves. I wasn't trying to prove a thing.



> Life is not planned, ever. It will throw at you insurmountable problems sometimes, things you would never expect to encounter. Look at the economy...Lay offs, unemployment. Can you say without a doubt that you or your boyfriend will have your jobs for the remainder of your life? People can be layed off with 3 days notice and no warning prior. You think your family is immune to that? Your boyfriend may encounter a horrific car accident and not make it. That will surely raise your expenses as you won't have his added help. What if your living situation changes unexpectedly, where do you stay with your animals in the interim while searching for another place?


My boyfriend is already unemployed, I'm supporting all of our animals, college, and him on my own. No, I can't guarantee that I'll always have this job, but for the next four years I'll have student loans to pay for most of college, I still have my training job that can't go away unless I die, and my fish breeding business is going better than ever. *shrugs* life happens, but I don't think enough drastic things will happen to prevent me from having my animals. And if my living situation changed unexpectedly (though I don't know how it could, I've signed a lease) I can always move back into my parents house or my boyfriend's parents house. 



Shana Starr said:


> Oh yeah and guess what? 2 SHELTER JOBS won't cut it in Jersey. Maybe it does out in Michigan but not here. You'd never be able to afford your own apartment working 2 shelter jobs. $50,000/yr barely cuts it. You need to have a CAREER out here.. cost of living is high. New Jersey is actually one of the most costliest states to live in in this country!! So excuse US for having careers and working long hours and we felt horrible about not being with him.
> 
> If you don't believe me, come live out here for a month.. I know MOTHERS who have just had BABIES just weeks ago and they're already back at work! Why? Because you can't not work in this state... thats why SO many families have nannies to be with their children! So they can work and make money. All of these mothers would rather be spending time with their newborn but cannot.. are they unfit? No.


Well, I'd never live in an apartment, so I'm glad I couldn't afford it. 

But seriously, even if the cost of living is high, you chose that lifestyle, probably because you liked it and could afford it. I can afford this, and that's all that matters. You knew you'd have to work a lot to make the money needed to live there, didn't you? I'm not saying you can't afford your dog. I don't think that's the case, anyway. It is sad that people are so crunched for money there though. Why wouldn't they move to an area where the cost of living was lower? And to be fair, I'm glad that they CAN get back to work to make money to take care of their children, but if they couldn't then I _would _consider them unfit and they should have thought about costs before having kids.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> but if they couldn't then I _would _consider them unfit and they should have thought about costs before having kids.


Wow, I can't wait until life comes and kicks you in the butt. 

I don't know if your realize this or not, but you come across as very harsh and judgemental for someone with so little life experience. How do I know you have so little? Because of your immature views. You know exactly what you're saying when you use words like "unfit." And if you don't think that is offensive, you really are showing your age.

You're tone is uncalled for in this situation. And someone working at shelters should know that there are worse things out there than someone finding a suitable home for their dog without having to go to shelters, letting their dogs loose, or putting them to sleep.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

* Why wouldn't they move to an area where the cost of living was lower? *

It's not always as simple as just packing up and moving to a place where the cost of living is lower. Also, just because you live where the cost of living is lower, doesn't necessarily mean your income would stay as high as when you lived in a high cost of living area.


*And to be fair, I'm glad that they CAN get back to work to make money to take care of their children, but if they couldn't then I would consider them unfit and they should have thought about costs before having kids.*

I really hope you're only talking about lazy people that just don't want to work. But if you're saying that people would be unfit parents because they couldn't go back to work due to unforeseen circumstances, that's a horrible thing to say. Life is not just a happy little fairy land. Things do happen and they happen to people with the best laid plans. There are many things that can happen to a family to put them in financial distress, but that doesn't make the parents unfit. Please think about how your posts sound.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> Wow, I can't wait until life comes and kicks you in the butt.
> 
> I don't know if your realize this or not, but you come across as very harsh and judgemental for someone with so little life experience. How do I know you have so little? Because of your immature views. You know exactly what you're saying when you use words like "unfit." And if you don't think that is offensive, you really are showing your age.
> 
> You're tone is uncalled for in this situation. And someone working at shelters should know that there are worse things out there than someone finding a suitable home for their dog without having to go to shelters, letting their dogs loose, or putting them to sleep.


Well, I'm glad you're mature enough to be civil. I guess I _don't _see how I'm coming across as harsh. Nothing I've said is harsh. How are my views immature? What does the word "unfit" have to do with it? The meaning is the same, however you say it. Would you be just as upset if I had said, "I'm glad you realized you couldn't take care of your dog and found it a better home"? Because that is the same thing as what I said and what happened. I just don't get everyone's issue and reason for attacking me. There's nothing wrong with my tone, I'm being completely civil and honest here. And yes, I know there are worse things out there, which is why I said I was glad this happened, and not something worse. I'm glad the dog has a better life now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

littlebit722 said:


> It's not always as simple as just packing up and moving to a place where the cost of living is lower. Also, just because you live where the cost of living is lower, doesn't necessarily mean your income would stay as high as when you lived in a high cost of living area.


Doesn't the economy and job market usually effect the cost of living? IE; salaries increase, cost of living increases?


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Which is why I said just moving to an area where the cost of living is lower wouldn't necessarily solve anything. You would most likely make less money. Kind of like living in California is expensive, but the salaries are higher too.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Throwing in my 2 cents...

DJEtzel Stop posting in this thread. Everyone else stop commenting on DJEtzel's posts


Back on topic. To the OP no I haven't had to rehome a pet but I think you did the right thing in the situation.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with Sagefn...this thread is getting out of control. I think a moderator needs to lock it down. 

To the OP....I think you did the right thing for Diesel. You recognized that you could not give him the attention that he needed and you found a proper home that could. That was a very loving and responsible thing for you to do and I am glad he went to a home that you can have frequent contact with to either see him or find out how he is doing.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

littlebit722 said:


> Which is why I said just moving to an area where the cost of living is lower wouldn't necessarily solve anything. You would most likely make less money. Kind of like living in California is expensive, but the salaries are higher too.


Riiiight, I get what you're saying now. Good point. 

Sorry for the OT.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sagelfn, good point.

We've never had to rehome a dog, but we did have to rehome our two cats eight years ago. They were traumatized by other people, especially children. Friends of ours were relocating back to Florida and stayed with us for a few months while they found a house. They had two children. Our poor cats would never come out. They never got used to them. So when we were finally matched with our four daughters, we knew it would be best to rehome them. Luckily we found a good home and they went together, so they still had each other. But it was heartbreaking. So I know how you feel. Sometimes circumstances come up that we can't help. I'm sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Nothing I've said is harsh. How are my views immature?


IMO, to say that you have your whole life planned out and that this situation will never happen to you speaks to the issue at hand. As has been stated by SEVERAL posters, life doesn't work that way. Not by a long shot.



> What does the word "unfit" have to do with it?


Unfit is an inflammatory word. The OP is not unfit. Unfit is for those who act don't provide medical treatment for their dog, who neglect their dog, who put their dog to sleep rather than try to re home it. Unfit does NOT describe the OP. It was a harsh and judgmental statement. And it shows a lack of compassion.



> "I'm glad you realized you couldn't take care of your dog and found it a better home"? Because that is the same thing as what I said and what happened.


Are you really unaware of your tone and how your posts come across? You shouldn't say your "glad" this happened anymore than you should say she's unfit. The OP's post was asking for help in coping and trying to make the best out of a sad situation. Did you really think you were helping by calling her unfit in a passive-aggressive way? Did you intend it to come across that way?



> I just don't get everyone's issue and reason for attacking me.


Your post lacks compassion and helpfulness. It came across as cold and harsh. It's not so much what you say is how you say it. At 18, you think you know everything. As you get older, you realize you know nothing...lol. That's wisdom. Nobody has all the answers. And life is unpredictable. 

Showing compassion for what the OP is going through, wouldn't hurt. She's not asking you to agree with her decision but she did what she thinks was best for her dog. I'm not going to fault her for that.

And with that, I'll bow out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure you can have compassion without empathy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> IMO, to say that you have your whole life planned out and that this situation will never happen to you speaks to the issue at hand. As has been stated by SEVERAL posters, life doesn't work that way. Not by a long shot.


I know life generally doesn't, but I do have the chances stacked in my favor and like to think the optimism will help.




> Unfit is an inflammatory word. The OP is not unfit. Unfit is for those who act don't provide medical treatment for their dog, who neglect their dog, who put their dog to sleep rather than try to re home it. Unfit does NOT describe the OP. It was a harsh and judgmental statement. And it shows a lack of compassion.


I guess we just have different views of the word. I don't view it as a derogatory term, I just view it as for one reason or another (time, money, space) you didn't have the resources to take care of your dog. 



> Are you really unaware of your tone and how your posts come across? You shouldn't say your "glad" this happened anymore than you should say she's unfit. The OP's post was asking for help in coping and trying to make the best out of a sad situation. Did you really think you were helping by calling her unfit in a passive-aggressive way? Did you intend it to come across that way?


No, I did not intend for it come across that way. I was not saying that I was glad anything happened in the first place, but that I'm glad she realized he deserved better and got that for him. Is that so bad?


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Just for the record, dogs typically live longer than 4 years. . . 

I got my first dog Sydney, a pit bull cross my Junior year of high school. I have since completed 4 years of college. I got my degree 2 yeas ago and she still lives with me. She has never had to be homed with anyone but me. I have lived on my own since I started college.

I am fortunate to never have been in the situation the OP is in. As a responsible pet owner (because I am aware that things change) I have prospective homes (with friends an family) for all 3 of my dogs (I too, fall into the "unfit" category). I have never re homed a dog but sometimes things happen over which you have no control. I am glad that the OP found a more suitable home for Diesel. It is great that the time was taken by the owner to find a home that better fits the needs of the dog, as apposed to dropping the dog in a shelter or keeping an unhappy dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahem, Don't mean to stick my nose in and don't have anything to offer the OP.

Just like to ask people to be nicer to DJ. She said what she thinks. OK, disagree with her, or the way she said it, but don't personally attack her. That is what you are doing and that is just wrong.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

From Merriam-Webster
Definition of UNFIT
: not fit:
a : not adapted to a purpose : 

Sounds right for the situation described. Personally I didn't see it as derogatory, the word was valid in the context. 

Glad the OP found a good home for Diesel, I guess that's the main thing here.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

"Unfit" is almost always used in a derogatory manner, i.e., unfit mother, father, etc. It has the general meaning to most people of abusive, neglectful, etc. There are certain words, no matter the definition given in a dictionary, that have a negative connotation. 

Unfit it such a word.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I posted earlier in the thread, trying to be supportive of the OP, but I think that it was taken wrong at first, and then I started digging myself into a hole when the carreer stuff came in. 

For me personally, I could not make a carreer choice that would put an end to owning my dogs. And I have seen a little of life, and I have had life kick me in the butt so to speak. 

But nowhere in all of this was the OP unfit. She just found she did not have enough time to give the puppy the best possible situation. So she found it a new home that would have the time necessary for raising the puppy to her standards. And she is keeping the other dogs. 

There are many reasons why someone might rehome a dog. Good reasons and not so good reasons. But dogs are rehomed all the time, and they generally manage it just fine. When I rehomed Rushie, it was a win-win-win situation. The new owners got a well trained dog, the dog got a family/person, individual attention, and I, well, it made sense for me to rehome the dog, freed up a needed kennel, and freed up some time for the other dogs.

I think as the OP did, that when you can say that all three parties are winning, then rehoming is a good thing.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had to rehome 2 dogs. I had Jake and Mandy from when they were puppies, and after we married, my husband and I adopted our GSD cross Smoke. 

Well, 3 yrs and two kids later, we were in the position of losing our home. My mother in law was adamant that we couldn't keep the dogs when we moved in with her, so we contacted the humane society. We "fostered" Jake and Mandy until homes could be found. They were 10 yrs old and place together in a wonderful home. The HS was honest that they would NOT be able to place Smoke because of his issues, and luckily my MIL relented and let us keep him rather than put him to sleep. We had Smoke for another 5 yrs.

I remember handing over the leashes at my vet the day Mandy and Jake went to their new home, and crying for days after.

The new owners kept in contact for a while, and seeing Mandy and Jake is such a good home helped ease the pain.

You made a good decision in a bad situation.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Throwing in my 2 cents...
> 
> DJEtzel Stop posting in this thread. Everyone else stop commenting on DJEtzel's posts


:thumbup:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I never said you were ashamed. You can think I am as inconsiderate, immature, and irrational all you want. I didn't speak badly about you though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me help you see the future a little. I had my son at 24, he had a heart defect called a ventricular septal defect and was not a candidate for daycare because of risk of infection and illness. I left a wonderful job to become a stay at home mom leaving my DH to support our other child, me, him, and the new baby. Then by a year he was diagnosed with autism and programs for this disorder are scarce, expensive, and not always as great as their price tag indicates. We chose to live in an expensive county even with our one income because he could receive the best treatment here and we had family here to help us with him. We couldn't have JUST moved without it affecting his quality of care- so we stay here and pay a lot more money to ensure he has the best chance of a normal adult life. People can not just move, get a new job, and move away for many many reasons other than mine- it really doesn't work that way once you are truly settled in life.

Being that you support you bf now what will you do if your rent is raised, you lose your job, you miss a few months of rent and get evicted for non payment, your parents or his aren't okay with all your pets, you finish school but can't find a job, or graduate and find a job that does not afford you the ability to pay back all these student loans and your rent?

What will you do if you come down with a disease that leaves you unable to work, are injured and disabled in an accident, or become pregnant on birth control and have a real human life to care for?

Let me be honest with you- I had it all at your age but after my son life got real. I found out I have lupis 2 weeks ago and cold hemolytic anemia. I have almost died twice of complications from these diseases because I was misdiagnosed, and have missed 3 weeks of work. I can barely afford the medical insurance that is now treating me, but in the next month I may have to have my spleen removed and to top it off while I was hospitalized they found a tumor in my liver I will have biopsied on the 8th of November. My whole entire happy healthy world has been stolen from me in an instant and it kills me to see someone so callous as to assume non of this could happen to you or someone you love. Life is beautiful, unpredictable, cruel, complicated, and so fragile. Right now I am that unfit parent who can barely support their kids but last month we were planning our summer vacations and upgrading our living room furniture. My savings is dwindling fast, Christmas is coming, and if I can't get back to work soon we are going to have a tough winter financially.

I'm not telling you my life story just to share- I'm trying to show you how fast life changes just when you think you have it figured out. Your job could be gone tomorrow along with your health, and your ability to care for your animals- it's happening all over our country in the millions and it's hard. Remember this and don't take it offensively, but your glass house will shatter someday and when it does I hope you can pick up the pieces better than the rest of us do in your eyes


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AbbyK9 said:


> *There is no way you can plan your life and money to where you will "always be able to provide", especially in today's economy.* And the unexpected can and does happen. People loose their health, their life savings, their homes all the time. Things happen unexpectedly that you can not plan and prepare for. That's just the way life works.
> 
> You can make an effort to protect yourself and your animals - you can have a career, savings, a 401k, homeowner's insurance, you name it. But that's all you can do. Plan as best as you can and deal with the unexpected when it happens. But there's no way that you can say with any amount of certainty that you "will always" be able to do something. Life does not work that way.


Absolutely, and only an 18 year old would think you can. Some friends of ours were dealt a blow a year and a half ago that NOBODY could have anticipated and planned for. The guy has been friends with my hubby since they were kids. His wife is 9 years younger. They both worked, had good jobs, and owned a home. Then she had a stroke at age 40. She was in a coma for weeks, and once she came out of the coma she was in the hospital for months. She still has no use of her left side and cannot work, and that may be the way it is for the rest of her life. They're lucky they still have a house and they came close to losing it. It was only due to his co-workers gifting him some of their leave that he was able to take care of her without losing HIS job. **** happens, and then we have to deal with it. Unless you're independently wealthy and have several million dollars invested very wisely (or will be inheriting a lot of money) you are vulnerable.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good luck Zoeys mom, that's tough. I hope things get better for you soon. :hugs: I wish more people understood that yes, it CAN happen to them and all the planning in the world will go out the window in a second.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a trooper and confident all will end well. The not knowing is the worst part though. We have a slim savings we've dipped into to get through October. November will probably be okay too, but if I have to have my spleen removed and/or this tumor is cancerous we're in for a rough time and we know it. Hubby has been pulling overtime 7 days a week, I've sold some of our stocks, and we're cutting back on BS spending now in case. Our townhome is thankfully paid off though we have HOA fees and we use the subway to commute so no car payments, insurance, or gas costs. We've cut back on our electricity, and I'm in the process of downsizing my reptile business to bring in a little extra, and lighten my load around here. Life happens, but life also goes on no matter how much it changes we have to cope, plan, and move ahead the best we can. I guess I'm just a little sensitive to the whole "not me I know I'll be fine" attitude. I watched my Grandma die slowly of Lou Gehrig's 3 years ago, my bio died died of liver cancer in July, and of course my son's continuing needs have shown me life is about riding the ride and not anticipating it


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Zoey's Mom,

Thank you for sharing. You show an enormous amount of strength in character with your positive attitude considering everything you are dealing with right now.

When we are young we look around and think "it" will never happen to us, then in the blink of an eye, everything changes. I can only hope that I can show the same courage with the "blinks" that I am dealing with right now.

:hug:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's not courage or strength to me, but reality. Bumps are good for your character. Think about it when we were kids if our bf said they didn't want to play with us we cried, when we were teens and our boy friend broke up with us we swore we would never love again and cried, and as adults we begin to lose family members, jobs, take financial bumps, and reach the point when we know life is temporary, bumps are temporary, and we will look back one day and realize we are stronger, smarter, more compassionate, and capable of taking on life's peaks and valley's. No one stays up forever, or down- we are in constant motion between the two every moment of our life. One void is filled with another high, taken away, and replaced again. No replacement is the same or void any less painful, but when I wake up every morning whether I am up or down I see the same street, people, commotion, and life continuing despite how I feel or what I think. Life will go on with or without us so why not go with it, enjoy it, engage it, and embrace what we do have. I can't change my situation so I am confronting it aggressively, realistically, and choosing to accept this temporary valley. Nothing is permanent or static it just is what it is


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Sagelfn:


> DJEtzel Stop posting in this thread. Everyone else stop commenting on DJEtzel's posts


Sagelfn, you have absolutely no right to tell DJEtzel not to post her opinion. People are engaging with her and commenting on her statement precisely because they are uncomfortable and would like to present an opposing view. That's what forums are for, I think. 

Please don't allow your emotions to turn you into the thought police. And please don't suggest we go back to the kindergarten sandbox and act like DJEtzel has "cooties" and can't be played with anymore. 

We are adults and need to act like adults, which means to rationally explain to someone why we believe they are in the wrong, so long as that person is willing to engage a conversation without directing profanity and threats at us.

AvaLaRue:


> I think a moderator needs to lock it down.


Same as Sagelfn. You are simply better than that. There is no reason for this thread to be locked down. Emotions have gotten intense but that means we are functioning human beings. No need to start slapping mouths to shut up because some statements wandered out of our comfort zone. The OP raised an interesting situation in her life.

DJEtzel responded to it in a way that raised an important question: when you love GSD's, at what point is it acceptable to give one away because you really have to, and at what point are you entitled to the sympathy of a German Shepherd forum?


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Shana, I do feel sympathy that you are in pain over giving Diesel away. And I agree with your earlier comments that if someone were to become gravely ill, or in economic dire straights, or be hit by some similar crisis in their life, they would be expected to rehome their GSD and we would feel sympathy for them, and not judge them.

However, you did not describe that kind of a crisis in your life. You talked about Diesel's behavior and your time constraints. Not everyone would consider those issues as true causes of sympathy for you. 

So, I also feel understanding for where DJEtzel is coming from. Her point of view is that some people should not expect affirmation or validation of their grief when the sorrow was something they chose and not really a grave, serious crisis which fell upon them.

She raised a question which is, "at what point should the rest of us feel sympathy for a person who has rehomed, given to a shelter, or even put down a GSD?" Honestly, we are not all going to agree on that, especially when the circumstances seem "hard" but not "dire."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> *Well, I'd never live in an apartment, so I'm glad I couldn't afford it*.
> 
> *But seriously, even if the cost of living is high, you chose that lifestyle, probably because you liked it and could afford it. I can afford this, and that's all that matters. You knew you'd have to work a lot to make the money needed to live there, didn't you? I'm not saying you can't afford your dog. I don't think that's the case, anyway. It is sad that people are so crunched for money there though. Why wouldn't they move to an area where the cost of living was lower? And to be fair, I'm glad that they CAN get back to work to make money to take care of their children, but if they couldn't then I would consider them unfit and they should have thought about costs before having kids*.


 
Its comments like this that really tick me off. As far as the I'd never live in an apartment comment goes... You live where you can if you have to. If it was a choice between downsizing to an apartment and being able to keep your dog or moving back home and not being able to keep your dog, i'm sure if you could afford it you'd choose the apartment option. 

Your other comment regarding the cost of kids...unacceptable. Rude. harsh. immature. UNKNOWLEDGABLE! Yes kids are expensive and MANY posters have stated that **** happens. I'm 23 years old. I have two kids. My daughter JUST turned 3. My husband joined the military before we'd intended because we found out i was pregnant at 20. I was working and paying my expensive doctor visits until tricare took affect and they covered everything. He was GONE for the majority of both of my pregnancies. With my daughter, he was in bootcamp and going through his technical school. With my son, he was deployed. We have TWO car payments, 3 dogs, 2 cats. Riley is outrageous in his vet needs right now because we're trying to figure out exactly what he's allergic to. My daughter refuses to potty train but luckily, they're in the same size diapers. Kids are expensive and sad for us, we didnt have the chance to budget and save for even a fraction of what we've spent in the last almost 4 years. When you think you have everything planned out, THATS when life hits you. I graduated early from high school, i was living with my boyfriend, i was going to college. My scholarship got revoked because they screwed up on the paperwork. I havent been able to go back to school. I plan my life around my husbands schedule. We may be strapped financially but our kids are happy and healthy, our pets are fed, vetted and healthy. We have gas in the cars, a roof over our heads, and food on the table. Get off your high horse and get over yourself. Nobody is perfect least of all you. Life happens faster than you may realize. When you've lived and experienced things, had crappy parents your whole life, any number of things, THEN you can judge. Take a step back and look at how you're acting. You are NOT perfect so stop acting like you are.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel: 

If I am a GSD owner and my GSD and I are not fitting together and I have to give him away, I would technically be considered an "unfit" owner. On the other hand, please remember that "unfit" not only refers to what fits together in our common usage, but the word also carries a judgment of immoral character. 

We also use "unfit" to mean that a person has mistreated and abused their child or animal, and that is where some folks are feeling unpleasant toward you. Shana made a mistake, I believe, in getting a GSD at this point. Maybe she committed the error of rash judgment, as many owners do when they go out and get a GSD. 

However, perhaps you have also committed an error of lack of prudence in the choice of words you spoke to her, i.e. "unfit." The word seems to be a comment on her as a person, instead of her decision, and that is maybe why some people think you have been rude. When you are not sympathetic to a decision to get rid of a GSD, it may be wiser to use words which describe your disagreement with the decision instead of saying something which seems to comment on the person. Remember that as a person she does have feelings and she is sincerely in pain.

But I think it is very unfortunate that your comments got some people so emotional, because within your comments is a very good question, a meaty question for discussion: "what really is the point at which we challenge an owner to go and get that dog and keep trying to be a better owner, and at what point do we say enough and give them the sympathy that they had no other choice but to rehome the dog????" 

It is a hard question to discuss because we all have very different levels at which we are going to dish out sympathy to a person who has rehomed their dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

CaliBoy said:


> Sagelfn:
> Sagelfn, you have absolutely no right to tell DJEtzel not to post her opinion.


I didn't tell her not to give her opinion, I'm sick of all the bickering. Over 100 posts in thread of people attacking a kid because she was rude and doesn't understand the facts of life yet. She isn't going to learn it from us on a message board. If she were going to apologize or change her attitude it would have been about 50 posts ago. I don't see the need to continue all of this arguing, that was not the point of this thread. 

**Posting from my phone**


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I just feel the need to put my 2cents in. There is no shame in realizing that you are in over your head. It doesn't matter the reason, as long as you take responsibility and remedy the situation. 
Would it have been better to keep a dog that you can not properly care for, if there is a suitable appropriate home available? At what point does it become selfish to keep the dog when he would have a better life elsewhere?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

To the op, i know that this was a difficult decision for you and not reached lightly.

In a perfect world no one would have to rehome a pet, lose a job, get a divorce. Life happens and it is how you handle the event which builds your character. Circumstances change. You can either face it and adapt and do what is best or you can continue to struggle making human and animal's lives stressful.

Have I ever re homed a dog? Yes I have. Even though I really did not have love for this dog it was difficult to go through the process. I had the dog for about two years when my son was born, and my daughter was seven. When my son was ten months she nipped him on his arm when I was holding him. We re homed her to relatives who did not have children. When they had a baby, not planned, the dog displayed the same behavior. They rehomed her to her parents who absolutely loved this dog and was the perfect dog for them. She needed a quiet home.

I could only imagine the pain in rehoming a dog you loved and could not keep because of changing circumstances.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I just feel the need to put my 2cents in. There is no shame in realizing that you are in over your head. It doesn't matter the reason, as long as you take responsibility and remedy the situation.
> Would it have been better to keep a dog that you can not properly care for, if there is a suitable appropriate home available? * At what point does it become selfish to keep the dog when he would have a better life elsewhere?*


And this is the ultimate question. I don't know if there is one single answer to this question. Probably every single person on this board would have a slightly different answer based on their own values.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I didn't tell her not to give her opinion, I'm sick of all the bickering.


Okay, let me get out my hair splitter, if you wish. So, you didn't tell her to stop sharing her opinion--not in those exact words. You just told her to stop posting. And then you told the rest of us to stop commenting on her posts, which is a form of playing "ignore the brat."

But if she wants to share her opinions in this thread, how is she supposed to do so if a fellow forum member is commanding her not to post??? I can only know her opinion if she is posting.

If you are sick of the bickering, don't look up this thread. No one is forced to look up, read, or post on a thread. But if you can't resist and have to come and see what people are talking about, *deal with it.* If you want to have the right to call her rude, for instance, don't deny her the right to respond to that.

And by the way, her response is relevant to this thread, because the OP asked for responses to her grief. DJEtzel's response maybe isn't the kind she wanted to hear, but that is what you get when you ask Joe Public for a response.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I think people that find more suitable homes for their dogs are great, i have a huge amount of respect for people that make that decision, i can't imagine how hard it would be, it's the most un-selfish thing to do, finding a home where the dog will be MORE happy, no matter how much you loved them and cared for them.

I had to bring Niko back to her breeder because she had mega esophogus, and i only had her for 3 1/2 weeks, and we had over 1000 dollars in vet bills that were unexpected because of it- she ended up being put to sleep after a month or so back at the breeders. It was the hardest decision i've ever made because i loved that dog, even though i only had her for less than a month. I wasn't in the position physically to be up all day and night cleaning up her vomit, taking her to the vet, and specially making her food, and feeding her standing on her back legs, holding her in that position for 15 minutes, 5 plus times per day.

Sometimes the best thing for a dog is the hardest thing, but i believe the OP did what was best, she knows her dog the best, and i have respect for that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'm the moderator of this topic, and as interesting as it has been, everyone needs to STEP BACK and BREATHE

Not sticking up for DJ here, but when I saw "unfit", I did not take it to mean, irresponsible, bad owner, yada yada, I took it as "not a good match", Sure her choice of "word" has offended some and may not have been 'correct'. I think she ended by saying "glad he got a good home"..

Soooo with that said, can we just move on, I think we all have the 'gist' of how everyone feels. This is getting way off topic. If one would like to start a "new" topic of the word "unfit" or anything other than what the OP started, please feel free to do so.

Myself, it must be a very painful thing to rehome an animal even tho you know it's in the best interest of the animal. I commend her for doing so, and not just dumping him in some shelter or on the side of the road..

Soooo peeps, "play nice" so I don't have to close this, thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> My dad is home.. never said my dad lived with me.


I never said your Dad lived with you either. You suggested that your Dad spent time with your dog, I might have misunderstood.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Shana, I don't think you are "unfit". I think what you did was responsible and was the right thing. There is NOTHING wrong with rehoming a dog IMO if it is for the better of the dog if you cannot provide that for whatever reason. And if anyone gives you trouble about that they are clearly trying to make you feel bad and not looking out for the best interest of the dog. At the time of adoption, if you could provide everything the dog needed, great! Then things changed-life happened, and you did the RIGHT thing, so there's nothing you should feel bad about!


----------



## Harleys Momma (Jun 7, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> eta; I'm sure it is hard to do, but I wouldn't commend anyone for that since it shouldn't be happening in the first place. People should know before they make a commitment whether or not they can make it work to save everyone the stress. This (and any situation where owners can't take care of their dogs) could turn out so bad for so many reasons. I don't feel the dogs deserve to be put in those situations, that's all.
> 
> Honestly, working in the shelters, people just rub me the wrong way when getting rid of their dogs now.


I feel personally offended by this statment. I am the owner of a lab who Im planning to rehome. She was in need of a home and we were looking for a dog so we brought her in, it seemed like it was ment to be as it was perfect timing, and labs are typically great family dogs and we have a young son who we wanted a dog for.
As it turns out this dog doesnt fit into our family. She has developed some issues that our family is not in a position to handle in the way this dog needs. 
Does that make me unfit to own a dog? No. Not the best owner for that particular dog? Yes. It doesnt mean Im a bad person for rehoming my lab. Keeping her would be a selfish decision, my inaws are selfish people. They will not allow me to rehome my lab right now because they helped pay for her spay (I thought they were just being nice offering to help, I didnt know them well then) THAT is selfish. THEY are unfit people to be owning animals (I wont get into the way they treated their cat). They were feeding our lab daily (to the point she was 20+lbs over weight) but that was it. They had her thrown in their tiny back yard (this is a VERY high energy dog) with virtually no human contact, other than to lock her in her crate so they could open the gate to the back yard, they never walked her they never trained her, nothing. She took up bordom barking.. MILs solution? Slap a shock collar on her. THAT is an unfit owner. Thats an owner not meeting a dogs basic needs but being to selfish to rehome her (becuase they 'put money into her'.. their exact words) This dog is more than they can handle but they dont care, if Im not keeping her right now they are. (Once we move out Im taking the lab as she is rightfully ours, and then rehoming her)

To explain, I live with my inlaws right now. I got prgnant at 19 (one of those, thinking positivly that it wouldnt happen to me, you can see where that got me) had to quit my job because of complications due to my pregnancy. My husband is working his ass off over 50hrs and 6 days a week and I cannot find a job that will pay enough to make up for what daycare would cost for my now 2 1/2 year old son. As mentioned, life happens. Sometimes the unexpected happens and in the best interest of the animals they need to be rehomed. 

To the OP. I want to say thank you for putting your dog first. It wasnt ideal. Im sure the last thing you wanted to do was rehome your dog that you love. But the fact that you felt that you wernt giving him the care he deserved (for all we know you WERE giving him plenty of care but YOU felt your dog deserved more than what you were giving him) and found a more suitable home, I think is a very great thing. I would never say your unfit to own a dog when you can put your dogs wellbeing before your own feelings. Its not an easy decision to make and you did.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

wow 13 pages of what???
Is it a blizzard where you all are at or what? Get those dogs out walking and let this thread run off the end of the internet, beating a dead horse here....


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm sorry you had to make that choice but please find comfort in the fact that he will be just as happy in his new home. Hopefully you will be able to check in on him from time to time, I'm sure that will help. I think it's great that you were able to rehome him with someone you know instead of a stranger. Give him a huge kiss when you do see him next!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or maybe he'll give you a hug and a kiss!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, I for one give you credit for giving him up before he got too set in his ways. give yourself some credit. 
I am dealing with my rescue who the people kept, did not train, and waited til he was very out of control at age almst 4 and believe me, I sure wish I couldve gotten him sooner! It has been VERY hard dealing with him and all of his issues. 
I do think some dogs are more difficult than others. Doesnt make them "bad" but theyre all just different. My first GSD, he was so good he never had to be crated, he was a good housedog, really only needed a walk once a day and liked to chase his tennis ball in the back. Neko, the rescue
wow, he is such a handful! He does NOT play in the backyard so it is hard for me to divert his attention with a tennis ball, etc when he decided to run the fence and bark at people walking by the side road we live on. My backyard, which i worked in alot, its totally ruined from his running/ He TRIES to be good, I really blame alot of his probs on his former owners
So, look at this way, you did a very selfless thing for Diesel, he is still young and trainable.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Or maybe he'll give you a hug and a kiss!
> YouTube - That's love - Lion kisses rescuer


 
that is an awesome video!!! Thanks for sharing. Just goes to show that all animals are grateful when they know they're safe and are happy and healthy.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

*Jane*, thanks so much for that video. I absolutely loved it and it brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Or maybe he'll give you a hug and a kiss!
> YouTube - That's love - Lion kisses rescuer


Absolutely love this!<3 I'll be SURE to give him a hugeeeee kiss when I see my little man!!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

DJEtzel said:


> Third of all, I would absolutely expect to be reamed if I hadn't thought through getting my dog and crap happened and I couldn't take care of him and had to re-home him, but I know that will never happen, because I have planned out my life and money to where we will always be able to provide. And I probably wouldn't post about it if I did get rid of my dog because I would already feel too ashamed and would expect people to react badly.


I'm glad you have the power look into the future and KNOW what is going to happen... us mortal people do not have that luxury. I hope you never get into a debilitating or fatal accident, or lose your job, or lose your money, or lose your boyfriend, or condo/house. One day you will learn that life doesn't go as planned, and then maybe you will have a little bit of compassion for people.

Things change in life on a constant basis. Shana's life changed and she was forced to make a difficult decision for the sake of her dog. Contrary to what you may believe, she did the right thing. You saying your work in a shelter has makes you feel poorly about people who get rid of their dogs has nothing to do with what Shana did with her dog. Last I checked she didn't just drop him off at a shelter. She found him a home. It sounds like a responsible pet owner thing to do. If she was "unfit" as you say, she would have just dropped him off at the nearest shelter and called it a day.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Enough already, seriously. :rolleyes2:

Move on. 

Focus on the OP.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No comments on the dog being rehomed, I don't know the OP or the situation so I won't judge. But I will say that owning two dogs that were rehomed (to me), I'm not so sure about "visitation" and all that. I guess I'd not be comfortable with my dogs' original owners dropping by to see them. When I buy or adopt a dog, I consider it *my* dog no different than a dog I buy at 8 weeks and keep his entire life, and I'm quite particular about how my dogs are trained, socialized, and handled. I guess the dog is probably in a better home now but I would not expect to be able to interact with him. Maybe the new owners are cool with it, but personally I'm not that comfortable with it. Not saying the dog was mistreated or anything like that, but when the dog is rehomed, it's a done deal.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel the same way Lies does. 

I wouldn't mind sending some pictures (maybe) but I would not let the old owner come visit. With my GSD/Husky mix that I "adopted" about 11 weeks ago, I do not know the whole story about him and his life with his old owner some of the behavior he displays makes me wonder if they were too physical with him and if they were why would I let them come visit him and stir up old memories? He's mine now, he's happy now, let it be.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

kaiapup said:


> Things change in life on a constant basis. Shana's life changed and she was forced to make a difficult decision for the sake of her dog. Contrary to what you may believe, she did the right thing. You saying your work in a shelter has makes you feel poorly about people who get rid of their dogs has nothing to do with what Shana did with her dog. Last I checked she didn't just drop him off at a shelter. She found him a home. It sounds like a responsible pet owner thing to do. If she was "unfit" as you say, she would have just dropped him off at the nearest shelter and called it a day.


I never said she didn't do the right thing. In fact, I said the exact opposite, I said I was glad she did what she did. 

"unfit" has nothing to do with dropping a dog off at a shelter, so I don't know what connection you're trying to make there. All it means is that a person for one reason or another couldn't take care of something. I know plenty of people that are unfit in one way or another and they don't drop animals at the pound, but that doesn't mean they aren't unfit. 

On the topic of visiting the dog in the new home; I agree with LaRen and Lies. I would personally not be comfortable letting a previous owner come visit my dog, and I have seen how upset and frazzled some dogs get after seeing their previous owners after weeks in a shelter/foster home, etc. For that reason, we don't allow people who surrender their animals to come back to see them. It just puts the dogs back at square one and confuses the heck out of them, ime.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I never said she didn't do the right thing. In fact, I said the exact opposite, I said I was glad she did what she did.
> 
> "unfit" has nothing to do with dropping a dog off at a shelter, so I don't know what connection you're trying to make there. All it means is that a person for one reason or another couldn't take care of something. I know plenty of people that are unfit in one way or another and they don't drop animals at the pound, but that doesn't mean they aren't unfit.
> 
> On the topic of visiting the dog in the new home; I agree with LaRen and Lies. I would personally not be comfortable letting a previous owner come visit my dog, and I have seen how upset and frazzled some dogs get after seeing their previous owners after weeks in a shelter/foster home, etc. For that reason, we don't allow people who surrender their animals to come back to see them.* It just puts the dogs back at square one and confuses the heck out of them, ime*.


That's what I would think.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel:

That's interesting. Now I am thinking of an owner who rehomed her dog, giving her dog to my sister. My sister adores that dog. About six months after being rehomed, my sister is at the store and she leaves the fur baby in her car to go shop for a few minutes. It was cool weather, so no danger. My sister runs into the lady who is the previous owner, who wants to see the dog. Fine. The owner goes to the car and the window is rolled down. 

The dog would not even get up to greet the previous owner. She did not wag her tail. She just stared. Awkward moment, that's for sure. So, the owner says some pleasant things about how my sister is taking good care of the dog and leaves. Mind you, my sister had owned the dog for six months, and the previous owner had owned the dog for five years!!

I do believe dogs have feelings and they can also be pissed off, in their doggy way. When my sister comes home, that dog jumps up and down and twirls in circles with joy, even when my sis is gone for just a few hours. But she saw that previous owner and was like "don't ever bring that bitch around again." LOL. 

Perhaps dogs can make their own judgments if they were rehomed for a truly good reason or just for the convenience of the previous owner.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If I was the receiver of a dog, I'd worry about the previous owner wanting him back.

Sugar, my rescue glider, was given to me because the owners felt they didn't spend enough time with her. She's welcome to come and visit, but I worry that she's going to want to take Sugar back.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think dogs always backtrack when they see their old owners. Unless the bond was sooo strong, and the bond with the new owner is weak, there should be no problem. 
_Owner surrenders to rescue_ are very different than a re-home... many rescues will carry baggage and that does make a difference. 
I can think of a few dogs that went to new homes(breeder retiree or breeder decides that the dog isn't what they want for their breeding program) and sees the dogs often. 
If the bond is strong with the new owner, the dog is not even fazed by seeing the old ones.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

CaliBoy said:


> DJEtzel:
> 
> I do believe dogs have feelings and they can also be pissed off, in their doggy way. When my sister comes home, that dog jumps up and down and twirls in circles with joy, even when my sis is gone for just a few hours. But she saw that previous owner and was like "don't ever bring that bitch around again." LOL.
> 
> Perhaps dogs can make their own judgments if they were rehomed for a truly good reason or just for the convenience of the previous owner.


I wish that people would stop referring to women as bitches. Just because the term is not banned on this site, the way that it is used in the post really should be if it is not against board rules.

I agree not to try and visit the dog, it will be hard on everyone.

That being said, I have homed puppies up to six/seven months old, and I go and see them and they love to see me. 

I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

IMO: I don't see anything wrong with re-homing, if you must. If you can do the homework and find great owners, then it is a good decision. There is a big difference between that and dumping the dog at a rescue and letting them deal with it. Situations change, sometimes dogs are more responsibility than people know what to deal with (it was for us but we have dealt). It is better than locking the dog to a tree outside and just feeding it.

Too much judging going on here, but what does one expect I reckon.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Selzer:

I apologize for that remark. In the context of my sister's story telling, those were her words and she was trying to be funny. My sister suspected that the previous owner was not good to the dog, and her comment I guess reflected some of her own feelings. But you are right that when certain comments are outside the context of the original conversation, they are not appropriate even when used by one woman to refer to another woman (such as when Ms. Bejar on CNN referred to Sara Palin in that way).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is not just your post, but I see it often on the site now. I refer to my girls as bitches all the time, so the word itself does not bother me. But it is NEVER used properly when it refers to women. That is always denegrading. And it is not any less so if it is used by a woman to refer to a woman, just like the n-word is not any more acceptable when a black person uses it. 

If we are, in truth trying to be a kid-friendly site, then we need to be careful of how we use this in particular.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Well today I got a phone call from my fiancé who said "Guess who I ran into?" I of course had NO idea what or who he was talking about. So I say "Who?"

He went to a new location for his job and said Diesel was running around! He ran right up to him, rolled over and wanted a belly rub! My fiancé said as hard as it was to see him, Diesel is happy as can be! His friend who took the dog, they obviously work together and he thought it'd be great to bring Diesel to work and let him run around! My fiance put me on speaker phone & I got to talk to him & he said that his face was turning from side to side & he kept looking around for me because he heard my voice lol. Needless to say, as upset as I still am.. I'm SOOO happy that Diesel is in great company! He was upstate all weekend and his new owner said that he ran around all day long and he's absolutely wonderful!! I will be seeing him in about a month (regardless whether anyone thinks it's bad or not, his new owner is the one who thought of it to begin with).

I've been reading the crazy comments, so I figured I'd let everyone know how good Diesel is doing! & I no longer pay attention to the bad comments


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww, I'm so glad to hear that he's doing well. Success, woo hoo!!!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> Well today I got a phone call from my fiancé who said "Guess who I ran into?" I of course had NO idea what or who he was talking about. So I say "Who?"
> 
> He went to a new location for his job and said Diesel was running around! He ran right up to him, rolled over and wanted a belly rub! My fiancé said as hard as it was to see him, Diesel is happy as can be! His friend who took the dog, they obviously work together and he thought it'd be great to bring Diesel to work and let him run around! My fiance put me on speaker phone & I got to talk to him & he said that his face was turning from side to side & he kept looking around for me because he heard my voice lol. Needless to say, as upset as I still am.. I'm SOOO happy that Diesel is in great company! He was upstate all weekend and his new owner said that he ran around all day long and he's absolutely wonderful!! I will be seeing him in about a month (regardless whether anyone thinks it's bad or not, his new owner is the one who thought of it to begin with).
> 
> I've been reading the crazy comments, so I figured I'd let everyone know how good Diesel is doing! & I no longer pay attention to the bad comments


Good for you!!! So I'm so glad to hear Diesel is doing so well!!! I think you made a great decision that was based on your love for Diesel and what was best for him and you as difficult as it was.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I typed out a detailed, long response as how we got our very first GSD back in 2006, how I lived in military housing, how our little cockapoo had child and all-around human aggression except the hand that feeds her and how the rescue didn't inform us of that. Anyway, it was deleted when it tried to add pictures and I can't figure out "undo" on a macbook. Anyway, our cockapoo bit a child's butt without breaking skin while breaking away from me on her leash. I was forced to move or rehome both dogs (husband was deployed). I drove Daisy - cockapoo to my mom's in Georgia and rehomed our GSD - Apollo with who we trained him with - Canyon Crest in Tacoma, WA. It was a terrible experience. I became teary-eyed while typing this and the other reply, but that's just me. I got him in 2006 and lost him in Feb. 2008. A few months later, I got our current GSD Hannah with no issues from housing on the base. I suppose they just weren't comfortable with the dogs as Apollo became aggressive after my husband deployed for 16 months not liking many people. It's all a long story. I've been where you are for different reasons. It's very hard. *Hugs*

Our Apollo pictured below:

















[/IMG]

On a side note - I'm so glad you were able to talk to him! How cute that must have been for your fiancee to see his head tilting to your voice. I'm glad he's adjusting well.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Good grief, IMHO that's sure a narrow minded, what I would consider ignorant, definition of "unfit" ... the dog was getting love, an adequate diet, medical attention, and proper care ... he wasn't being mistreated ... their only sin was they discovered they didn't have enough hours in the day to give to this particular young animal and they made the right decision to find him a new home.
> 
> Why do you expect people to have a crystal ball or some God given talent to "know before they make a commitment whether or not they can make it work" ... that's a rather harsh judgment to make on any mere mortal - not everyone's perfect like you apparently feel they should be. The poster and her SO are experienced dog owners, they have other dogs, and they misjudged the amount of their time this particular pup needed. They found the animal what sounds like a good home that can better meet his needs. IMHO it's sad that you've become so jaded/judgmental of others as a result of working at a shelter.


I can tell you that I had no idea what I was in for. I honestly thought I was prepared...but not even close. I work from home now but if I had to go back to my stressful job with long hours, I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> I typed out a detailed, long response as how we got our very first GSD back in 2006, how I lived in military housing, how our little cockapoo had child and all-around human aggression except the hand that feeds her and how the rescue didn't inform us of that. Anyway, it was deleted when it tried to add pictures and I can't figure out "undo" on a macbook. Anyway, our cockapoo bit a child's butt without breaking skin while breaking away from me on her leash. I was forced to move or rehome both dogs (husband was deployed). I drove Daisy - cockapoo to my mom's in Georgia and rehomed our GSD - Apollo with who we trained him with - Canyon Crest in Tacoma, WA. It was a terrible experience. I became teary-eyed while typing this and the other reply, but that's just me. I got him in 2006 and lost him in Feb. 2008. A few months later, I got our current GSD Hannah with no issues from housing on the base. I suppose they just weren't comfortable with the dogs as Apollo became aggressive after my husband deployed for 16 months not liking many people. It's all a long story. I've been where you are for different reasons. It's very hard. *Hugs*
> 
> Our Apollo pictured below:
> 
> ...


Apollo is beautiful & it's sad to have to rehome an amazing dog. But I really think that EVERYTHING happens for a reason.. there was a reason I picked Diesel out of the entire litter of 8 puppies. & there's a reason I had to rehome him (besides the unfortunate reasons I mentioned) but I'm sure that everything will fall into place..and one day, even though no dog will compare to my little man... God will send me a great dog and I'll love him just as much. Just have to stay positive!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> ... At 18, you think you know everything. As you get older, you realize you know nothing...lol. That's wisdom. Nobody has all the answers. And life is unpredictable.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

will_and_jamie said:


> Our Apollo pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> I do not want to get flamed for this, but is it usual for people with toddlers to let them lay on top of the dogs while the dogs are eating their bones?


I was going to say the same thing, but since everyone is already against me, I figured I'd keep my mouth shut.

Since I'm not the only one... 

I stick to my statement about some people being unfit.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe not usual Selzer,lol but sure it happens. Zoe burrows under my son on purpose when we are all in bed with his head resting on her side. She does the same to me and my daughter....very uncomfortable and annoying habit. I wouldn't let my kids jump on our dogs, bounce around, pull ears, nose, whiskers, tails, etc but they do get used as pillows willingly My kids know not to do this to other dogs, stay away from their toys, and food but most dogs raised with kids wouldn't react to a toddler snuggling them while eating or playing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just thought it was odd that both dogs were rehomed due to aggression issues, and months later a new dog. The little dog specifically child-aggression, and you see a pic with a child lying on the dog who is eating a bone. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Definitely not something I would allow the kids to do with a new dog of unknown temperament for sure. I just kicked both my dogs out of my sons bed who were using him as their pillow,lol but again they were both raised with kids


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dog uses ME as a pillow. Now she is taking to lying across the bed smack in the middle. I have to literally MOVE her longwise so I can get in. She sneaks up behind me on the couch when I am laying there and with her legs, does her best to push me off!!! 

I think maybe we are better off without kids.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be paranoid to let a kid do that, but I'm pretty paranoid in general. I don't even let my dog near my face in case he suddenly gets rage syndrome, or something else makes him lash out and bite. When I'm doing something like clipping his nails where it's unavoidable to be near his face, I always put my hand inbetween us just in case. I'd rather he bite my hand than my face.

And I've got a ridiculously friendly dog and I'm still this paranoid, lol.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Aww yes I have found many a kid on the floor from the middle of the bed stretch,lol If I didn't have kids I would be that owner with a dog couch to avoid having these two lay all over me like linens


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I'd be paranoid to let a kid do that, but I'm pretty paranoid in general. I don't even let my dog near my face in case he suddenly gets rage syndrome, or something else makes him lash out and bite. When I'm doing something like clipping his nails where it's unavoidable to be near his face, I always put my hand inbetween us just in case. I'd rather he bite my hand than my face.
> 
> And I've got a ridiculously friendly dog and I'm still this paranoid, lol.


Haha, I'm the same way. Frag will come sit next to me and his face will be close and I'll think "Man, what if he just turned and attacked me for no reason?" and I scoot away.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

That was my friend/neighbor having my dog while I was at work. She took the picture and it was one of the few that I had. Thanks for all of the assumptions people. Really - just ridiculous. But hey go on I really couldn't care less about your "sticking to that some people are unfit".


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys are afraid of your own dogs biting you in the face? When my dogs put their face in mine, I grab them by the sides of their head and give them kisses all over. I wouldn't do this with anyone elses dog, but I know my dogs and I know they wouldn't try to bite me.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Regardless of his aggression issues with other, unknown people and his massive working drive that I was unable to handle, we all knew he was perfectly fine with Jade and other kids that he "grew up with" which were my neighbors two kids. And to fill all you in on our terrier, we adopted her in 03/2005. She was three years old or so they guessed. I had NO idea she had aggression issues as it was NONE of our doing. We saw behaviorists, trainers, etc. We did all we could.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> You guys are afraid of your own dogs biting you in the face? When my dogs put their face in mine, I grab them by the sides of their head and give them kisses all over. I wouldn't do this with anyone elses dog, but I know my dogs and I know they wouldn't try to bite me.


Exactly - that's pretty crazy, imo. Both my Golden and GSD I know so well and trust them with my life not to harm me or DH in any way.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I was going to say the same thing, but since everyone is already against me.........I stick to my statement about some people being unfit.


Well, for what it's worth, I'm not against you, and appreciate your participating in this discussion. Yeah, some people got very angry but you never know in a forum what is going to set some people off.

Just a simple suggestion though. Have you thought about using a different expression than "unfit?" Maybe you might want to try out, "some people not being a good fit with their dog." It says the same thing, without provoking other people's emotional baggage and unresolved childhood issues .

What I think we all need to do is listen to people's cry stories, their woes and travails, and if we don't think they are that worthy of our sympathy, let them know without scratching them in the eyeball, so to speak. But I personally don't agree that just because you got rid of a dog, you automatically should get sympathy. Understanding, maybe, but not necessarily sympathy.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

In this economy, there are people losing their homes and having to relocate, so I do sympathize that there are serious reasons for needing to "rehome." I've had relatives drop their dogs off at my place during a move to a new place and a new job, and it is very emotional. But they have always come back for them as soon as they relocated and got settled. 

My life is very caught up with my dog. I won't be gone for more than one or two days and after that I have to have him with me. And if I am gone one or two days, I allow him to be babysat only by my parents and one close friend. The relatives know that if he does not like visiting their house, I will not return there. The first thing I look forward to when returning home is seeing him at the door. 

So, honestly, I do understand that people have times when they have to surrender their dog, and this brings about great pain. I do worry about them going out and getting another dog. I don't know--if they had to get rid of one dog, have they really dealt properly with their issues before going out and getting another?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think anyone's against DJEtzel, just the condescending manner in which she goes about making her opinion known. And this manifests itself in almost each and every post this youngster brings to the board ... why the attitude ?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an idea....

Why dont we leave DJEtzel alone?

:shrug:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LaRen, You are such a silly girl. No one is going to listen. I made that same request 3 days ago. HA!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> You guys are afraid of your own dogs biting you in the face? When my dogs put their face in mine, I grab them by the sides of their head and give them kisses all over. I wouldn't do this with anyone elses dog, but I know my dogs and I know they wouldn't try to bite me.


I'm not so much afraid as paranoid. I have no problem doing the same thing to Frag on my own accord, but to be fair, not I, nor you know when your dog is first going to display something like rage syndrom and eat your face off. So, I am paranoid. I just don't like staying close to his face when neither of us are interacting. 

Plus, he's been known to sit next to me at head level like that, and then there's a knock on the door and he turns/barks at the same time and hits me in the head with his teeth. Which hurts. 

I guess I'm really more worried about teeth smacking and getting trampled than anything else. 



Stogey said:


> I don't think anyone's against DJEtzel, just the condescending manner in which she goes about making her opinion known. And this manifests itself in almost each and every post this youngster brings to the board ... why the attitude ?


I honestly don't try to have a condescending matter to my posts in most cases. I'm sure I do in some, but not here. I guess this is just the type of miscommunication that can happen through text when someone is not downright compassionate and sympathetic towards others. No, I am not sympathetic and am probably not as compassionate as I could be, but I was not being condescending, either. 

I don't mean to have an attitude, I guess it just comes across that way. 



LaRen616 said:


> I have an idea....
> 
> Why dont we leave DJEtzel alone?
> 
> :shrug:


This...

Sounds nice. :apple:


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Gee, if I had those kinds of fears (or paranoia) I wouldn’t have a dog. 

Is it possible that your dog, or my dog, or any dog will suddenly and unexpected attack its owner? Sure, it is. In fact, I know of such a case (the dog – a golden – was a senior, nearly 14 years old). Overall, though, I think it’s unlikely and not too common. I’ve had dogs – large and small breeds - all my life. Some we had since puppyhood, some we adopted when they were adults. I’ve loved and trusted all of them. If I could not trust them enough to sit next to me, I would not have kept them. 

I dog sit a GSD 3 to 4-times a week (she’s laying on the floor next to me right now). I’ve been doing it for a few months now. When I sit on the couch to watch TV, Regen sits on the couch with me. Her face is right next to mine – she gives me kisses and I give her kisses. I hardly know this dog (or at least I don’t know her history, as her current owners adopted her – she was a stray) but I feel I know her well enough to know she would never attack me. If I was concerned about that, I wouldn’t be watching her.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Gee, if I had those kinds of fears (or paranoia) I wouldn’t have a dog.
> 
> Is it possible that your dog, or my dog, or any dog will suddenly and unexpected attack its owner? Sure, it is. In fact, I know of such a case (the dog – a golden – was a senior, nearly 14 years old). Overall, though, I think it’s unlikely and not too common. I’ve had dogs – large and small breeds - all my life. Some we had since puppyhood, some we adopted when they were adults. I’ve loved and trusted all of them. If I could not trust them enough to sit next to me, I would not have kept them.
> 
> I dog sit a GSD 3 to 4-times a week (she’s laying on the floor next to me right now). I’ve been doing it for a few months now. When I sit on the couch to watch TV, Regen sits on the couch with me. Her face is right next to mine – she gives me kisses and I give her kisses. I hardly know this dog (or at least I don’t know her history, as her current owners adopted her – she was a stray) but I feel I know her well enough to know she would never attack me. If I was concerned about that, I wouldn’t be watching her.


Luckily, I trust my dog 100%. 

Unfortunately, he has no control over rage syndrom or being alerted and accidententally hurting me. 

Better safe than sorry, I always say.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> You guys are afraid of your own dogs biting you in the face? When my dogs put their face in mine, I grab them by the sides of their head and give them kisses all over. I wouldn't do this with anyone elses dog, but I know my dogs and I know they wouldn't try to bite me.


Agreed!

I would not have a dog that I couldn't trust to do most anything to (short of actually hurting him of course). I think he even enjoys a good hug, or at least he wags his tail and doesn't try to pull away! Not to mention a good kiss on the muzzle!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:headbang: DIE THREAD! DIE!! :rip:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> I do not want to get flamed for this, but is it usual for people with toddlers to let them lay on top of the dogs while the dogs are eating their bones?


 
We always did with our GSD's including the female who was almost 3 yo when we had our son. With not a worry in the world about them together (once you had seen how she "adopted" him as soon as he came home from the hospital you would have agreed!).

We have pictures somewhere of our 2 yo son sitting on the floor with the dogs food bowl between his legs feeding the 2 adult GSD's one piece of kibble at a time one after the other!

Other dogs - NO!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> :headbang: DIE THREAD! DIE!! :rip:


Jax08: I know that frustration you are feeling. But don't try to kill threads. Here is a much better solution:










Large glass with water. A heaping tablespoon. Then you run to the bathroom and feel all that tension go out of you. Aahhhhh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...that was just incredibly rude.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> Jax08: I know that frustration you are feeling. But don't try to kill threads. Here is a much better solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:spittingcoffee::rofl: this is what i get for not reading this thread for a while


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jax08: I thought you were having an off day and tried a shot at humor. My mistake.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Luckily, I trust my dog 100%.
> 
> Unfortunately, he has no control over rage syndrom or being alerted and accidententally hurting me.
> 
> Better safe than sorry, I always say.


Well, I’m not sure you do trust your dog 100%. After all, it was you that said “So, I am paranoid. I just don't like staying close to his face when neither of us are interacting.” To me that implies you do NOT trust him. 

Of course, one should be safe rather than sorry. However, there is a precursor to most forms of aggression, including rage syndrome (look it up). If a dog acts mean or aggressive of course I would not let him/her get to close. That’s common sense. But most dogs are not aggressive – at least the dogs I have been around. My dogs are not aggressive and my daycare dog is not aggressive. Well, ok, sometimes Miikka gets a little protective but I don’t believe that’s aggressiveness. So, anyway, yea, I let my dogs (all of them – including my daycare dog) get very close to me. I love them and they love me. 

BTW, Rage syndrome is rare and it primarily affects cocker spaniels , which by the way, I have had two cockers – one is still with me. Neither has had this issue (knocking on wood ). Apparently, they also think it is genetic. If it is a concern, perhaps you can check your dogs’ pedigree to see if it’s in his/her lines. I’m betting its not and he/she is just fine. Give your dog a big hug/kiss! :wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Woah, how did this thread get to the point where we're talking about rage syndrome and your dog biting your face off?

I can wholeheartedly say that I have no concerns about this with my dog and she routinely gets her ears snuggled by my face and gets loads of crazy kisses all the time. The chances of her biting me severely is probably much less than me getting hit by a car later today. I think it's sad that if your dog has never shown any kind of aggressive or cagey behavior that people think this way! Just crazy to me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Well, I’m not sure you do trust your dog 100%. After all, it was you that said “So, I am paranoid. I just don't like staying close to his face when neither of us are interacting.”To me that implies you do NOT trust him.
> 
> Of course, one should be safe rather than sorry. However, there is a precursor to most forms of aggression, including rage syndrome (look it up). If a dog acts mean or aggressive of course I would not let him/her get to close. That’s common sense. But most dogs are not aggressive – at least the dogs I have been around. My dogs are not aggressive and my daycare dog is not aggressive. Well, ok, sometimes Miikka gets a little protective but I don’t believe that’s aggressiveness. So, anyway, yea, I let my dogs (all of them – including my daycare dog) get very close to me. I love them and they love me.
> 
> BTW, Rage syndrome is rare and it *primarily affects cocker spaniels* , which by the way, I have had two cockers – one is still with me. Neither has had this issue (knocking on wood ). Apparently, they also think it is genetic. If it is a concern, perhaps you can check your dogs’ pedigree to see if it’s in his/her lines. I’m betting its not and he/she is just fine. Give your dog a big hug/kiss! :wub:


 
actually its springer spaniels (course it could be spaniels in general). But i looked it up as well because i kept reading about it and admittedly was clueless since i had always heard rabies refered to in some places as the rage syndrome disease. 

Rage syndrome is a form of epilepsy. I trust my dogs 100%. Riley has had seizures before but never been aggressive. It is a rare occurance. I'm paranoid too but more paranoid that the creepy guy (who beats his wife) across the street that likes to stare at me or come out of his house and watch me take out the trash or bring the dumpster back up to the car will try something before i'd worry about my dog doing something.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Woah, how did this thread get to the point where we're talking about rage syndrome and your dog biting your face off?
> 
> I can wholeheartedly say that I have no concerns about this with my dog and she routinely gets her ears snuggled by my face and gets loads of crazy kisses all the time. The chances of her biting me severely is probably much less than me getting hit by a car later today. I think it's sad that if your dog has never shown any kind of aggressive or cagey behavior that people think this way! Just crazy to me.


This is actually an interesting topic, I think. Maybe we should start a new thread. I think it would be interesting to hear how many people are worried about their dogs biting their face off. And if they are worried about it, why do they still have dogs. 

But you are right, we really did stray off the original topic.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> actually its springer spaniels (course it could be spaniels in general). But i looked it up as well because i kept reading about it and admittedly was clueless since i had always heard rabies refered to in some places as the rage syndrome disease.
> 
> Rage syndrome is a form of epilepsy. I trust my dogs 100%. Riley has had seizures before but never been aggressive. It is a rare occurance. I'm paranoid too but more paranoid that the creepy guy (who beats his wife) across the street that likes to stare at me or come out of his house and watch me take out the trash or bring the dumpster back up to the car will try something before i'd worry about my dog doing something.


I got my info from wikipedia - maybe not the best source 

Rage Syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> I got my info from wikipedia - maybe not the best source
> 
> Rage Syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
i got mine from here...Unpredictable Aggression In Dogs - Rage Syndrome - A Neurological Disorder

so maybe it is generalize to spaniels... hmm..... far as i'm concerned wikipedia helped me on so many reports in high school its a valid source!!!!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> :headbang: DIE THREAD! DIE!! :rip:


ROTFLMAO! I can't even read any further because I'm too busy hysterically laughing. Good one. 

And just because I can't help but give my .02, I can do anything to do my dogs and they wouldn't bite me in the face - whether we're interacting or not. One is eight years old and the other is five, and they have NEVER displayed aggression towards me during their entire lives. I could trip on these dog and they would not growl. I have a chow mix and a Rottie/Shep mix. I am afraid of neither.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

There was a thread on here a while back where someone had a young german shepherd. It was perfectly fine then one day it bit her husband on the face and held on, and that kind of scared the crap out of me. I think the conclusion was that it had rage syndrome and nearly all of its litter mates had done something similar.

Also, I always put my hand inbetween my face and his face because he ALWAYS ends up clunking you in the head with his head/face. I can't count how many people he's nearly concussed. I swear he has no feeling in his head.

I do trust my dog 100% not to bite anyone, but you can't control a medical problem. And with his questionable breeding and breeder(I don't know anything about his parents or his littermates), it does concern me.

I mean, I've heard people say on here hundreds of times they don't let their german shepherds meet children just in case. Even though they know they would never bite, they still want to be careful. I'm just doing the same.

Plus if my face is anywhere near his he's trying to lick me with his kitty poo mouth. Yucky.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> There was a thread on here a while back where someone had a young german shepherd. It was perfectly fine then one day it bit her husband on the face and held on, and that kind of scared the crap out of me. I think the conclusion was that it had rage syndrome and nearly all of its litter mates had done something similar.
> 
> Also, I always put my hand inbetween my face and his face because he ALWAYS ends up clunking you in the head with his head/face. I can't count how many people he's nearly concussed. I swear he has no feeling in his head.
> 
> ...


 
yeah Shelby isn't allowed to give kisses as often as she'd like because she's a kitty poo chow hound. Your case makes sense if the rest of the litter mates has the issue. But still. That is kinda one of those things. You get the good with the bad regardless of excellent breeding or not. You could have the best bred dog ever and he could still get extremely sick when he's young. If i lived in fear of my dogs possibly hurting one of us, they would be kept away from my kids at all times. and since we all live in the same house, thats not an option. Now a friends dog they had for a couple days.... no way in heck i would go near their house while they had her. Plain and simple.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this thread is now 19 pages long, with 17 of it being mostly OT...with THAT SAID,,,

READ HERE,,I'll start up a new topic, I think the title will be WHO"s AFRAID OF THEIR OWN DOG and why?? So all those that want to talk about rage, not putting your face in your dog's face, etc,,can post to that..

If I see one more OT post, I am closing this thread..)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> this thread is now 19 pages long, with 17 of it being mostly OT...with THAT SAID,,,
> 
> READ HERE,,I'll start up a new topic, I think the title will be WHO"s AFRAID OF THEIR OWN DOG and why?? So all those that want to talk about rage, not putting your face in your dog's face, etc,,can post to that..
> 
> If I see one more OT post, I am closing this thread..)


 
k dokie!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here ya go peeps play nice

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/145572-who-afraid-their-own-dog-why.html


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with the temporary situation. If you feel terrible for somebody to put all the time into your dog than pay them some money for doing it. 

I wouldn't just give him away either because it does sound temporary.


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's really not temporary. His new owner called us earlier, Diesel has now been neutered! Poor thing lol.. I'm sure he's not going to like having a cone on for a bit! If I could take him back, I don't know if I could..I'd rather be miserable not having him, then not being home enough to be with him all the time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well he sounds like he has gotten a wonderful home and that should give you great comfort


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Shana Starr said:


> Unfortunately, it's really not temporary. His new owner called us earlier, Diesel has now been neutered! Poor thing lol.. I'm sure he's not going to like having a cone on for a bit! If I could take him back, I don't know if I could..I'd rather be miserable not having him, then not being home enough to be with him all the time


Glad to hear that the new owner is being responsible and taking care of him well  Hopefully he won't have to wear a cone (why do I see so many people's males wearing cones now?) and will be fine in no time. 

Thanks for being selfless in this situation, too. I'm sure Diesel appreciates it. Even if he didn't appreciate the surgery. :crazy:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

sounds like you did the right thing and found him a good home. I do understand you still miss him. Nothing wrong with being neutered he will get over it fast.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Wondering sometimes what people's true purpose is here. I've -- well, we've -- seen this kind of thing many times. Wondering which ones of us have never made mistakes in our lives? Which ones of us have ever misspoken? I certainly have. 

My heart breaks for anyone who feels they need to re-home their dog. I did it with a dog many many years ago and it still bothers me. Even fostering a dog for a while and giving him up bothered me to no end.

The people who deserve judgment are those who dump and abuse and neglect animals. 

I'm sure you will be getting updates on your dog's well-being. Providing him a home where he gets more attention was selfless of you. Can you visit with him or do you just think that will make things more difficult?


----------

